# Some Help for the Newbies - What finally helped my IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Everyone ~Most of the BB members who have been here awhile, know that I came to this BB in 2000 to get some help after having IBS over 17 years, and after trying every single diet, antispasmodic, OTC, RX, SSRI, etc. and to no avail. I was almost housebound with IBS, been to lots of GIs, Mayo Clinic, etc. Finally my GI said to search the Internet, he had exhausted his options.As a very last resort, I tried clinical hypnotherapy - at the urging of other BB members here who have been helped. At that time, the BB was only one single forum, so all the topics were seen by BB visitors. Now with the forums split up, many of the newbies don't realize that the information in the CBT/Hypnotherapy forum (link below) may possibly be helpful to some of you.Clinical hypnotherapy is NOT for everyone - it is not a cure, it is a tool that helps you cope with the anxiety, the brain-gut connection, and it has shown to help alleviate, and in some cases eliminate over 20 IBS symptoms - for me it helped with daily very severe and intense D and abdominal cramping, as well as urgency with travel. But it is not for those who have food allergies, intolerances, etc. or other conditions that are not solely IBS. Also, clinical hypnotherapy helps other areas that are pressing in your life - in my case, I had other health issues/surgeries that it helped with as well as the IBS.Many of you know, that as a result of being helped with the IBS Audio Program 100 of recorded clinical hypnotherapy sessions, I now work with Mike Mahoney of England, who developed this program.We were given the opportunity to exhibit at the IFFGD (International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders)Symposium this month, and clinical hypnotherapy was certainly one of the viable treatment methods presented during the CME Symposia there. We spoke with many physicians, gastroenterologists and medical professionals and we were very encouraged by their comments and validation. From time to time, those like myself, who have been given relief from IBS, have encouraged others on this BB to consider the IBS Audio Program 100 - most who have been helped move on from the BB. Not everyone is helped, and some are helped to different degrees than others depending on severity and longevity of their IBS, and stress factors, etc. and some see relief within 2 weeks of starting the program, others need to complete the program another time or two. However, that being said, clinical trials have shown improvement over and above conventional treatment methods used prior to HT, and lasting years beyond completion. This is a pretty good track record, and is especially attractive to those not wanting to be on meds so often. Clinical trials were conducted with patients who had already exhausted their treatment options, and then found relief with Mike's program.So anyway, just taking a long time to say - Come and visit the CBT/HT forum for more info - I would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have. Read over the success stories, many may be similar to some of the symptoms you are suffering now- I was totally at the end of my rope with IBS - I never traveled, I did all my parenting through the "bathroom door" - it cost me my marriage and I missed out on the greater part of my kids lives and activities because of it - usually curled up in the fetal position with cramping and D for hours at a time - almost every day. I was put on every drug - even those for non-label use - I kept a diary and reading it now and looking back on it, I was in a similar state and feeling pretty much like many of you posting here are currently feeling - so I have been there.Thanks for taking the time to read this - hope it helped a bit!!! Sorry it's so long - Again, I am here to help if I can. Take care and







Be well...







-------Update - Recently I have written my story for other sources, with a more detailed account of my journey of healing with IBS - to here it is for those of you who wish to wade through it!--IBS really ruined my whole life, and just like everyone here, I felt torn between being grateful I didn't have something "serious" and guilty for feeling like I was dying anyway. People treat you differently when they know that IBS is something that isn't "serious" as in life-threatening, but even my gastroenterologist told me that he could treat the pain of his colon cancer patients better than his IBS patients. I was officially diagnosed in 1988, after about five years (1983) of not knowing why I was having increasingly severe diarrhea and abdominal pain. With the birth of my daughter that same year, I thought I better get tested, that maybe I did have some digestive disease, but several colonoscopies later, (four total over the years) it was confirmed as IBS. Trips to the Mayo Clinic and two other gastroenterologists further confirmed that every single prescription and OTC medication had little or no effect, and only short-term, if any: Over the next 12 years or so, I was prescribed various IBS medications by my gastroenterologists and internal medicine physicians - some examples: every antispasmodic including Hyoscyamine (Levbid/Levsin, and Levsin SL), Dicyclomine (Bentyl), as well as Donnatal, Tincture of Belladonna, etc., several diets and diet modifications/food eliminations, fiber, the anti-depressant Amitriptyline (Elavil), various SSRIs (Prozac, Effexor and others), Codeine, Colpermin (enteric coated peppermint capsules), various other Antidiarrheal and/or Antiperistaltic prescriptions or OTC medications, as well as non-label use of prescriptions such as Seldane, which has a side-effect of constipation to combat my extreme diarrhea. There were other medications, and herbals as well.My gastroenterologist finally told me that he had exhausted his treatment options, and to go look up other treatments on the internet. In my search, I found out about the use of clinical hypnotherapy for IBS through fellow BB IBS sufferer Shawn Eric, who was the first on this BB to use this method successfully in 1999, but I thought this method was pretty far-fetched and seemed to be absurd to me.But at this point I was desperate, now almost housebound with severe urgent diarrhea, painful cramping, and nothing helping, so I tried this treatment method as a last resort in the summer of 2000. This treatment program is known as the IBS Audio Program 100. It consists of a set of audio CDs containing clinically researched therapeutic sessions with a very specific listening schedule. (Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England is the author of this program. He came to the IBS Group BB in 1998, when his program became available to the public as a result of patient demand. Mike has many publications about him and by him and is one of the leading clinical hypnotherapists in England who works alongside gastroenterologists in his medical centre.) Even though the program had been helping thousands of IBS patients, even prior to its availability to the public in 1998, I felt that this would not work for me, that I was a hopeless case, having been diagnosed as severe refractory IBS, and I doubted that anything of this sort would have any real helpful effects on my symptoms â€" I was of a very negative, depressed mind-set from the beginning and throughout listening to the program. I had very little belief in it or the method. In fact, I thought it was rather bogus, and misleading to think anything of a brain-gut approach would help me. After all, the problem was in my gut â€" not my mind â€" or so I thought. I fought all the way â€" writing emails to Mike in England, how this wasnâ€™t working, and that I was relapsing, etc. I was a nightmare patient! An IBS â€œposter child.â€ During the course of listening to the hypnotherapy sessions, I not only had to deal with IBS, but my marriage dissolved in part, due to IBS, and I had several various surgeries â€" one on my foot, a gallbladder removal (which the doctor misdiagnosed as IBS pain), and removal of repositioned entangled ovaries. While the hypnotherapy program wasnâ€™t dealing with my IBS, I found out it helped me cope with the many other stressors and health issues in my life first, as these were the most pressing â€" once resolved â€" I re-listened to the program yet again â€" and my IBS began to improve. Very gradually at first, but one day, I realized, I hadnâ€™t had severe pain and urgency as often as I used to.As the time passed, the urgency and diarrhea diminished substantially â€" in fact, as time went on, I later realized that at the first hint of urgency, I â€œautomaticallyâ€ had what I would call an â€œunspokenâ€ inner thought â€" that â€œsaidâ€, in effect, â€œI donâ€™t have time to deal with this now,â€ or â€œI donâ€™t want this now, go awayâ€ and the urgency and impending diarrhea would subside within almost seconds. It was an automatic response â€" I didnâ€™t think it through. Just as in the past, my â€œgutâ€ previously reacted as an automatic response to go into pain, cramps and urgency and severe diarrhea.Due to the severity of my severe refractory IBS, as well as several non related surgeries, I listened to the entire program 3 times. Each time I saw better improvement â€" I was the worst case scenario. Mike told me that the hypnotherapy program worked first on those health issues and stressors in my life that were most pressing to my overall health â€" and that the IBS was dealt with last in my case â€" but I persevered, and my symptoms greatly reduced. That was several years ago, and now I can actually leave the house, whereas before, I raised my children "through the bathroom door!" I had attacks of diarrhea and pain lasting for hours on end, sometimes six hours a day, almost every day, never knowing when...even if I ate small amounts, the attacks would come out of the blue. I am now able to function â€" if I do get an attack, most of the time it will subside within minutes, if not seconds â€" IBS is no longer the severe issue that it was, and though not a cure, for me, it was the best thing I could have done to treat my IBS on a holistic level.My IBS cost me a whole lost life...events and special celebrations for my kids, just taking them to routine doctor and dentist appointments was an ordeal, and my marriage suffered and collapsed in part because of it. I went from being able to travel and talk professionally in front of large groups of people, to being just about housebound. This program saved my life. And that is why I am still here helping on the BB and why I now help the author of the program, Michael Mahoney, as a result of my gratitude for getting my life back. As one of the slowest persons to respond, and with very severe symptoms, I feel that I do need to pass on what was given to me and encourage others to not lose hope. That's what worked for me and I hope this helps someone too. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

best wishes marilyn glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## 19974 (Apr 3, 2005)

Marilyn: I want to go on record as one of those helped by Mike's tapes. I followed the printed schedule completely two times and found them most helpfulin getting rid of the pain and discomfort. They were worth the time I spent listening to them.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Joolie and Me-Too for your encouraging comments.I felt I wanted to add a bit of background for readers here, sort of to help show a bit about my backround - I was in such a horrible place that I see myself in so many of your postings, and I hope I can help show how important it is to consider all the avenues of help here.Since this is a patient self-help BB, suggestions - even mine - should be always discussed with your doctor, and researched further. There are many options - and not all options are right for every person. It is a frustrating condition, because even the docs are going round and round with trying to find relief to help their IBS patients. So I am writing this to give you my insights after 17 years into this nightmare - which I now have conquered to the point of being back into the land of the living --- so for those of you in dire despair, please bear with me as I share - everyone is different, and free to chose what works best for your situation, but perhaps you will relate to my experiences...In years past, I was able to post more to individuals, and I feel badly that my time is more limited now, but I do talk with IBS patients all over the nation, and their desparation is always the same. And their gratefulness when I talk to them later after completion of Mike's program, is so heartwarming - I just gotta share stuff with ya. I see so much confusion regarding IBS and its causes and treatments here on this BB. I know that for myself, I also went through a period of thinking it was something I was eating - I started cutting out foods that I ate previous to an attack - but I found that sometimes I would eat something and be fine, another time I would be out of commission and miserable. So then food after food would be eliminated, until I was down to crackers and water! Unless I was really hungry, then I would eat and sometimes again be fine, othertimes be miserable - but with some foods it would happen every time! And of course add all this to the fact that everyone - those without IBS - gets gastro symptoms from time to time as a part of life - so hard to sort it all out!!So the various diets I tried, and keeping food diaries didn't help in my case. And I was not showing any allergies or intolerances to any foods. For many here on the BB, I think some individuals do have true IBS alone, some have food allergies or intolerances alone which is manifest in IBS-like symptoms, and some have both IBS along with food allergies and/or intolerances. So this is something to consider. If you have food allergies/intolerances alone, then I believe that IBS treatments may be only a band-aid to the problem. And another factor comes into play here - the placebo effect - you could be on a diet thinking it is helping, but it isn't the elimination of the food, but the belief that that elimination is helping - thus no IBS symptoms. But it is hard to know what is going on.Then there is my experience with meds. I was put on Flagyl for possible parasites even though I was tested several times and was negative each time. The GI at the time thought that my severe D had to be caused by something other than "just" IBS - so "just in case" it was missed, I was given this course to take as a precautionary measure. Was futile, as I still had IBS.Was then prescribed a calcium channel blocker which regulates muscle activity in the heart - the premise being that the intestinal peristalsis (contractions) would be regulated more smoothly as well. Didn't help. Was given Seldane (now off the market) which was for sinus and the side effect (off-label use) caused constipation - so that helped a bit for a short time.I was also taking for a time, Prozac, then Wellbutrin, Paxil for the SSRIs, later Amitryptiline (Elavil), which helped quite a lot - but only for a few months - Donnatel, Levsin - several versions of Levsin including SL - Sublingual (under the tongue) - Belladonna Tincture, and OTCs such as calcium, immodium, etc. which helped at times, but not always.Each one of the Rx meds either didn't work at all, or worked for a short time but not without side effects.When I started researching IBS in 1988, and then going to the Mayo Clinic in 1993,(I was asked to be in the Aloestron, a 5HT(3) antagonist trial, but was too incapacited to take part)- there was not as much info then on IBS as there is today. I was introduced to the IFFGD - International Foundation for Gastrointestinal Disorders and got their publications from my GI and from there I found this BB in 2000.When I was encouraged to try Mike's program I thought it was bogus! Yep. I did. But at that point my life was "hell" so what could one more try at getting better hurt - so I tried it, but not without first being a pest and a nusiance to Mike with tons of questions and worries - but it proved helpful - and you know the rest of the story as above.The one thing nice about the program, is that you can still continue to take any medications, follow any diet, etc. along with doing the program if you want to. After completion, I started introducing foods I thought I could not tolerate, and now I can eat them with no problem, so in my case, food issues were not really a factor at all. I am not on any IBS Rx meds, though I have other health issues, and the program has helped me cope and deal with those along with managing the IBS.I can't stress enough how this has helped change my life around. The docs have been researching the use of clinical hypnotherapy for years now, and it is now known as one of the most helpful treatment methods for IBS - it is also especially helpful in breaking that mind-gut connection - that "OH NO!! Not here!!!" sweats and cramping thing - as well as addressing over 20 IBS and related symptoms.Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions - I am happy to help, and I am in direct contact with Mike and can pass along any concerns if I can't address them.Also, here is a link to some success stories that may be helpful to you - http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344And here is the link for more info - www.ibscds.comI hope this info is encouraging - I know how I felt so lost when I came to this BB, and now I have so many dear friends here who have helped an encouraged me to feel better and get the help I needed - so I am passing along their kindness. Thanks for reading -







Edit for medication spelling error.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted on HT forum by "Gracefully Gassy" - (Great Name!







)I'm glad others in the medical profession are encouraging the use of hypnotherapy. I'm using Mike's tapes right now and I have very high hopes for them.I'm on session 3 so far, and I am a LOT less stressed out - when IBS kicks in, the chances of me having a panic attack or just getting really nervous over what will happen...has gone down a lot. Still have the symptoms of IBS although I think they are slightly changing...IBSD with constant cramping and pain...but now it seems the pain is getting worse (or I'm possibly just noticing it now?) but the cases of D are definately getting lower...so I feel I'm headed in the right direction...Sorry for rambling on there about my progress, but I'm very thankful to Michael Mahoney for really caring about IBS sufferers and for the hypnotherapy tapes he's created, and I'm glad doctors are taking IBS seriously and trying to find something that will work to make us all feel better.


----------



## 21805 (Apr 29, 2005)

This is great news, thank you for sharing! I'm brand new to this board (my very first post!) but I was recently diagnosed with IBS, along with some other conditions







haha. Anyway, I am having a very difficult time controling the IBS and your suggestion definitely warrants more research. Thanks again!


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

sounds good...going to try otheravenues first to make sure its no diet or something else befor etrying trying this as yuo recomend, but as CAFP is really my only symptom it sounds like this may be for me...thanks for posting


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For some newbies to view.We have had several people who are now excited to begin their newly acquired IBS Audio Program - also we have had gastros tell us they were looking for the program and have suggested it for their patients.So take a peek if you think it may be helpful to you... www.ibscds.comBe well and take care.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Being one of those greatly helped by this program I'm bumping it up.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Marilyn, could you describe to me what the tapes are like? My therapist already has me doing meditation, but I find it difficult without some kind of guided tape. I checked out the hypnotherapy website and the tapes are pricey, but relief would be worth it. What does the typical tape say? What does it have you do?


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Nevermind, Marilyn -- I just found the post you left for me in the Young Adult forum. Thanks!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Vena - Will also touch base a bit here as well -The CDs are $89 which includes an into session, 5 therapeutic sessions, and a companion session, a full symptom and informational booklet - and all of this also comes with on-line or phone support from Mike and his staff. Compare this to the cost of just ONE in-person therapy session, and I think it is quite cost effective. They are the very same sessions used within the clinical setting. You could never get this quality of sessions for this price in the "live" therapy world. Also- if you divided the cost by the number of days for the rest of your life of feeling better - that certainly would show some major cost effectiveness!The sessions last on average about 1/2 hour, and are used over the course of 100 days with a few days off here and there.You can listen to samples of the CD sessions on the website. Just posted this in case anyone wants to know! Take care.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Did you ever get upper GI pains pain beneath your ribs and sometimes go into your back?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, I did have that type of pain for awhile, but that was due to gallstones (and was initially blamed for IBS) - certainly that type of pain that radiates to the back could possibly be due to IBS, but it isn't "typical" for IBS. You may want to make sure about the cause of this pain - if there is nothing else wrong, and it is in fact IBS, and nothing else, then I can better address your concern...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Quote: Also, can my Family Doctor give me a gallbladder function test? What is the test like? The ultrasound came up negative but I've had this kind of pain for a year now. Can gall bladder also be felt on the left side (where the colon bends)?I see you have posted on the other thread- My ultrasound came up negative a few years prior to the one that came up positive. They did a test where they inject a substance that would cause gallbladder pain and watch the resulting function - but that came up negative for me too- the ultrasound came up positive years later..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for some more inquiries from newbies!Just to briefly mention from another post - that the IBS Audio Program was exhibited at the IFFGD (International Foundation for Functional Gastrointesinal Disorders) Symposium in April, and also that Mike attended the Digestive Disease Week in Chicago. Physicians and health care professionals at both events provided encouragement and recognition of Mike's work in helping to provide another successful avenue of IBS treatment.Again, please do let me know if you have any questions - I will be happy to help.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Marilyn,I just came across this post and have some questions about hypnotherapy. Last year I was given the opportunity to have 7 free sessions as a promo thru a support group I was in. I was going once a week for a full year. For me it didn't work but I am wondering if there may be something different about Mikes tapes. Here is a little history on my IBS journey:I was diagnosed 18 yrs ago after my first incontience experience. I believe I had it much before the dx but after the accident (what I like to call it) I was aware of it 24/7. I have spent the past 18 yrs in absolute fear of having another accident. There was only one other time in my life-about 10 yrs later. I was on my way to work got really bad cramps, pulled up to work ran in the bathroom and didn't quite making it to the toilet. That was the most devastating moment in my life. Needless to say I have never gotten over it. I spend endless amount of time in the bathroom before I leave home making sure I don't have to go. Alot of times as soon as I get in the car and start driving I get the "I have to go right now" feeling. So it has held me back alot from doing things that I truly enjoy. When I travel I am really bad. Even going to the store 15 min away can send me into panic mode. I have been on antispasmodics and antianxiety for about 5 yrs and they don't help enough. I am in the process of stopping all meds so I can try and get pregnant. So now I am staring at this and saying what am I going to do now? I suffered with d for many years and now alternate between the two. I never know when I am going to have to go so I fear it can happen at anytime. I believe the biggest problem for me w/ibs is the fear of losing control. Do you believe that the tapes will help elimanate the anxiety behind this? Do you also feel that if I need to let my guard down in order to get the full benefits of the tapes. I think that after seeing the therapist for so long I was unable to truly relax. I felt uncomfortable in the chair. Sometimes I had a hard time b/c all I could think about is what if I have to go to the bathroom. So I am not sure that I ever really worked it the way it was meant. I am wondering if I am listening to the tapes in the privacy of my own home that maybe it will work better. I just want to be able to enjoy life. Any suggestions you have would be great. I am so anxious for some type of normalcy. Thank you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jomo,Thank you for your post - I will try to give you my slant on things with your situation - I have copied portions of your post so I can better address your concerns - Quote:[I just came across this post and have some questions about hypnotherapy. Last year I was given the opportunity to have 7 free sessions as a promo thru a support group I was in. I was going once a week for a full year. For me it didn't work but I am wondering if there may be something different about Mikes tapes. Here is a little history on my IBS journey:]There are lots of hypnotherapy programs out there - but in order to be effective for IBS, there has to be several components to the protocol - it must be either gut-directed or gut-specific. You say you had 7 free sessions, then going once a week for a year - did you have different sessions from a live therapist? Different from the first 7? So 52 different sessions, or were there repeated sessions - and did you have an intake session to evaluate your specific IBS symptoms? Just curious as to what you did experience in order to know how best to help you. There is something different with Mike's program - he has found over the years that most of the IBS patients he has seen are coming to him as a last resort, and by the time he sees them they are pretty despondant, having tried everything else. In order for the hypnotherapy to be effective, the patient must have their inner resources and a foundation built before the subconscious mind can begin the healing process. This cannot be done with just one session repeated. The sessions have to build one upon the other and address every aspect of IBS - anxiety, stess and fear of urgent attacks, guilt, depression over having IBS, building self-esteem and personal belief system, in ADDITION to addressing the IBS symptoms themselves.Quote:[I was diagnosed 18 yrs ago ... I spend endless amount of time in the bathroom before I leave home making sure I don't have to go. Alot of times as soon as I get in the car and start driving I get the "I have to go right now" feeling. So it has held me back alot from doing things that I truly enjoy. When I travel I am really bad. Even going to the store 15 min away can send me into panic mode. ]Since you have had IBS a long time (like I have) and you have these panicky feelings that keep you from travel (just like I did), I do think that the program would address just what you are dealing with. I too had the "I have to go right now" feeling, and I am now able to ward off that impending feeling if it happens now - usually within seconds without really thinking about it!Quote: [I have been on antispasmodics and antianxiety for about 5 yrs and they don't help enough. ]Me too - been on every single thing, and a few of them were taken off the market - and I was even on stuff for off-lable use.Quote:[I am in the process of stopping all meds so I can try and get pregnant.]Good idea - meds aren't the best thing to be on while preg. I had IBS for my second pregnancy, and I was allowed liquid Kaopectate at that time - don't know if it is a good idea to be on anything really. So you are wise to get off the meds. A very brave thing, I know. Quote:[So now I am staring at this and saying what am I going to do now? I suffered with d for many years and now alternate between the two. I never know when I am going to have to go so I fear it can happen at anytime. I believe the biggest problem for me w/ibs is the fear of losing control. Do you believe that the tapes will help elimanate the anxiety behind this? ]Yes I do - I know of many people who have not been able to leave their house, were in constant fear of having an accident, including myself- Mike's program definitely stops that anxiety - the brain-gut connection. The brain and the gut are wired together - after years of getting the signal that going to the bathroom upon travel makes the intestines go into spasm - just the thought of it can make your gut churn. Mike uses a metaphor about how you would feel if you were crossing an I - beam inches of the ground vs several stories above ground - your whole body begins to sweat and fear grips you. Just like when you hear a loud noise, your body involuntarily jumps and your heartbeat increases. You have no control over this, it just happens. Well, that is sort of like the brain-gut thing, and the anxiety that follows when it happens over and over. Mike's program works specifically with this connection. Many say they have a whole new life after they have completed the program. But, like with anything dealing with IBS, there is no cure and nothing works for everyone everytime. But just based on your experiences here, I do believe in my opinion, that it would be helpful to you to try.Quote:[Do you also feel that if I need to let my guard down in order to get the full benefits of the tapes. I think that after seeing the therapist for so long I was unable to truly relax. I felt uncomfortable in the chair. Sometimes I had a hard time b/c all I could think about is what if I have to go to the bathroom. So I am not sure that I ever really worked it the way it was meant. I am wondering if I am listening to the tapes in the privacy of my own home that maybe it will work better. I just want to be able to enjoy life. Any suggestions you have would be great. I am so anxious for some type of normalcy. ]You have a VERY valid point! Even though you may have had some help, in order to receive maximum benefit, you should be in a very relaxed state. When I first did the program, I knew that if I had an attack, I could take care of it right then and there in the privacy of my home - you are so right on that one. You are reducing your stress level on many counts - Mike's sessions eliminate the need to travel to your appointment - so right there is one less stressor - the cost of the whole program is most likely less than one session - so that helps you in terms of not feeling guilty for spending over and over for something not helping, and you don't have to worry about having to "go", or what you look like, being watched as you listen, and you can do it anytime you want - bedtime is my best time, because for most people, the program also helps you to sleep better.Your story is like many others of people I have talked to - you are not alone in this. Mike has seen so many IBS patients, and he knows just how to address it. You also have the support of Mike and his team via the ibscds.com website contact page or their toll-free phone line, as well as this BB, and the HT forum (link below) - so personal support is a part of the program if it is needed.I do hope I helped you a bit - I know just where you are now, and it isn't easy. I spent many years doing my parenting through the bathroom door - when my kids were very little, many times I had to have them in the bathroom with me, playing there so I could watch them while I was in agony on the pot - if you can get control of IBS now, before you are expecting a child, what a wonderful advantage that will be for you, your future and the future of your kid/s.Take care, and I hope I helped a tad bit! All the best to you.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll keep the programme in mind, but I'm trying other avenues first. It doesn't come cheap and I have already tried different hypnotherapists, including one who was a medical doctor. He actually stopped the sessions after a while, saying that there was nothing more he could do to help me.My wishlist is to cut back on odorous gas and all the toilet stops I have to make each day.Cheers.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Marilyn,Thank you so much for all your information regarding Mikes tapes. My sessions were w/the same therapist. He tried so many different things. We revisited the bad points in my life and even tried seeing if there was something in my childhood that caused this. One thing I know is that I never was relaxed enough. Do you know if falling asleep while listening to the tapes is still beneficial? Once in awhile I would catch myself drifting off. It was similar to when you are taking a nap and start to fall asleep and wake up kind of startled. I know I was doing this b/c he was watching my every move and also b/c I didn't think I was supposed to be falling asleep. I am wondering if by doing so that it could enter your subconscious a little better?????


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I diligently did the Audio 100 Day program. Unfortunately, my symptoms are worse rather than better, although the author said that our subconscious might try this, as a way to fight back (since our subconscious does not like to change, even when the change is beneficial).Sometimes, I get very jumpy and restless due to IBS. I have found the IBS Audio 100 program very helpful in that area, since each session helps very much to relax me and my body. As far as reducing symptoms dramatically? I am sorry to say that did not happen. However, I am 53 years old so that "neural pathway" is probably pretty strong. For that reason, even after 100 days, I listen to my favorite of 5 sessions at least once per day.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jomo, If you were to fall asleep during a hypnotherapy session, then you should not fight it, and let it happen. The optimal point for the subconscious to work is in that period just before you fall asleep, but your subconscious mind never sleeps, so sessions are still effective if you do sleep. As Mike says, some folks can sleep through a loud storm, but will awaken to a quiet wimper of a child - so your subconscious mind is always discerning and aware. So falling asleep is OK. However, if you were feeling uneasy and not relaxed, even if the message is getting in, it certainly is better to be relaxed of course.The program works for the majority of folks who use it, and usually it was used as a last resort - most everyone - myself included - wants to try everything else in the medical mainstream first, then the herbals, diets, probiotics, etc. The HT is almost always the last resort. Some of the other treatments do work for some, and other treatments work for others, and some treatments work initially and not later on, and other treatments don't work at all, and some work but have side effects.No one thing works for every single person. Not everyone will be helped with CHT (Clinical Hypnotherapy), but enough people have been helped now that it is a valid consideration for those at the end of their rope! Like I was! And then I had wished I knew about it sooner, before all the meds and time in agony had gone by. For those who did the program first, they were relieved not to have to go the drug route.Arnie, for you, perhaps clinical hypnotherapy is not the way - especially if you have already tried so many times. Just as with medications, some can take them effectively and others cannot. Same thing applies to CHT. However, after my research I have found that there is a lot more to the art of administering CHT - even if the protocol is IBS appropriate and tried and tested to IBS, there are many other factors involved. In person therapy does not come cheap - that is why Mike's in home program is so cost-effective - with the entire program costing less than one in person session - and with on-line or toll-free phone support as well. Plus you do the sessions on your own private time, no travel, no worry about stopping to find toilets on the way to the therapist!Be well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Healthwise - I am your same age - I did the program three times - Yep - hard-wired neural pathway is right!!! My symptoms got worse - way worse - before they got better. I wanted to give up. But Mike and others here on the BB helped me through it and that is why I am probably the best person to tell people about the program - I took the LONGEST time for it to work for me- For most other people I have talked to, they improved way faster than I did! LOL That's the reason I am telling people it works - I thought I was going to be a hypno failure! In some ways, it is good to share our experiences, but in other ways, especially with CHT, it can color the expectation level for people. I probably discouraged a lot of people when I first posted how it didn't work for me - and I was almost house-bound! But now that I am so greatly helped, I can't stress enough that one should give it another try later on - in about 10 weeks or so, after completion of the program, you can give it a go again. The majority of folks see improvement after the 100 days and then continue to improve, but for those of us older folks who have had IBS for quite a while, it does take longer. So don't despair! In fact, we have had folks who did NOT expect it to work, but just sort of did the program as a last ditch effort, and they were helped! Many of those folks don't think about IBS anymore, and are no longer on this BB.Let me now if you have any questions, Healthwise, or you can contact Mike on the contact page of the website if you have special issues.Glad you are still listening to your favorite- I do that from time to time as well. Take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Healthwise- on the other thread you mention:[QUOTE:I was also abused emotionally a great deal as a boy, and medical science is now claiming that can be one causation agent for IBS (early life trauma).]Healthwise - I replied to your post above, but not knowing your background that you mention on the other thread, you are correct in that medical researchers for IBS are now finding that for some individuals (not all of course), there has been a history of abuse and early life trauma that could later manifest in IBS symptoms. This sheds light to my response and to your comments as well.It is true that this can be a factor and this may be the reason the IBS Audio Program has not had the effect you need - it still may help you later, but the emotional abuse issues may perhaps need one on one live therapy if you have not addressed this already, depending upon severity. I am so sorry that you had to go through this as a child - I had some similar issues, though not abused, these things can really take their toll. But now that you have mentioned this, your vascilating symptoms becoming worse sort of bears this out. When I did the program the first time, I was going through a divorce and had three surgeries, and later two more. The IBS Audio Program alloted those energies needed for me to get through the most pressing problems, and my subconscious mind did not see it as IBS - so I did have the symptoms swing back and forth. When this happens, it actually means the program is doing its job, believe it or not! Because it is making a change - and with the imagery, it has to find a balance.On the program it does mention that the sessions are not meant for other issues than IBS, but sometimes it does help out there anyway.Hope you find some relief no matter what method you try... all the best to you.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Marilyn,Thanks again for answering my questions. It also gives me hope to see that it may take me repeating the sessions to have results. I am certain now that I need to try HT again. Right now I am not working and money is a little tight so I will have to wait awhile before I can order them. But I defitenly will. What I have been doing is self destruction d/t past events and in doing so I have caused myself alot of suffering. I know most of what I go through on a daily basis is more psychological than anything else. The mind is one strong instrument that will take some time to change. For now I will have to do my best to stay calm and look forward to starting the tapes. I too hope I am not a hypno failure. Something has to change in my life. I will keep you posted. Thanks again,Jo


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

I just had my gallbladder out because the nuclear test for function of GB came out positive for malfunctioning. You have to lay completely still for an hour and a half. They inject you with radioactive stuff (just a little, won't hurt you) and you can watch it on the screen as it lights up liver, gallbladder and the first part of the small intestine....this takes an hour. Then they inject something called CKK or CCK and that makes the gallbladder contract just like it does when you're eating. You tell them what you feel. In my case I felt pressure in the tummy thus prompting them to say it malfunctioned. Upon removal, my GB was enlarged and needed to come out anyway. But sadly my tummy discomforts have not gone away. That wasn't the problem. I am waiting now for a good 6 weeks to pass in regard to healing from the GB surgery and then I will pursue my tummy problems further. Starting with my PCP and going to gastroenterologist if recommended and more tests. I just hate to have to do this. I also suffer from Rheumatoid Arthritis and Emphysema, so this mix is strange. The hip bones could be acting from the RA and giving me false sensations in my tummy/waist area. Catch 22 here. Please respond with any comments. Thanks for reading this long post.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Marilyn,I was reading some of the other posts regarding the tapes. You wrote that Mike says the brain can only hold a thought for 45 seconds. I can change that thought process as soon as I get those "need to go" feelings. I read it yesterday and have been thinking about it since and putting it to work. I can see that you are going to be a crucial part of this HT journey. Thank god you and Mike are around.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Jomo - Thank you for your kind words! ((HUGS))ArizonaJnz - I had that test as well - "Cholescintigraphy is most commonly used to diagnose problems with the gallbladder when other more commonly-performed tests, particularly ultrasonography, are normal. Cholescintigraphy can be modified with the addition of an intravenous injection of cholecystokinin, the hormone that is normally released by the body after a meal. This hormone causes the gallbladder to contract and squeeze out its bile into the intestine. "My ultrasound was normal for YEARS - so was the above test, until I finally had an abnormal ultrasound and had my gb removed as well - by that time it had formed stones and blockage and sludge and I had horrible pain that radiated to my back and in my tummy too. The pain was very different from IBS pain for me, but, that being said, you can have referred pain from other regions of the body manifest itself elsewhere. First, you need to know if you have IBS or not, and after seeing your PCP, s/he may refer you to a gastro for testing to rule out anything else causing your gastro pain. IBS is multi-faceted - what specifically are your symptoms?Tummy pain in and of itself may not necessarily be IBS, so it is important to have a diagnosis to rule out other more serious conditions. Once you have done that, then I can comment more.If, however, you have had a definitive Dx of IBS, then I can say that your other conditions certainly can play upon IBS symptoms. When you are dealing with lots of stressors and health issues certainly qualify, then your IBS will most likely act up.I am not qualified enough to know if your RA from your hip could radiate to cause tummy problems per se. I have OA and have hip problems as well, and as a result I take anti-inflam meds - these are notorious for causing tummy problems - so you may want to investigate that route if your are taking them. As I mentioned, I think it is "possible" for pain to radiate to other areas, but hip pain/osteo pain is very different from gut or visceral pain. So my first thought would be not really related, except for the meds thing.But keep in mind, this is a self-help BB, and your best source for your medical health is your doc - this is just my experience and opinion. I hope you get to the bottom of your tummy pain - keep in touch and let us know what you find out!!All the best.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had some recent new entries on Remedyfind - for your encouragement:----------------------------------------Posted May 25, 2005 by Johndee:This is the best for IBSI have had IBS since I was a teenager, I have tried every medication,test and specialist out there. I found out about the IBS audio program 100 through this site and all I could say is WOW! I am on day 25 and my only regret is that I wish I would have heard about this sooner. I finally fully have my life back, IBS no longer makes my decisions for me. Even if you are skeptical like I was you have got to try this. .... It's quite remarkable. It has certainly helped me tremendously. Good Luck! =======================================Dee May 18Very relaxing and helpful!This CD set was a great help to me. When I first started using it, my symptoms actually intensified for about a week. But then things started to get much better. Michael Mahoney has a very soothing voice and makes the listener feel at ease about the condition. I found I could use visualization and relaxation to ease my symptoms when they popped up. I also have noticed that I don't have as many problems with IBS as a result of listening to this set of CDs. ----------------------------------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome to the newbies - hope you found some help here. Be sure to check out the success thread for more encouragement:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344Here are a few excerpts to help you get started on your research:2001:From Julie,Taken from a thread on the discussion forum.Every time I read your posts, I think "that was me!!!"Please believe this ... when I first found this BB in summer '99 I could have writtenthe exact same post as you, except I had been in that horrible place for years, notmonths.And what "did it" for me was the Hypno Tapes ... as well as helping to reduce mysymtoms by around 80%, within a couple of weeks (tho I think this is an unusuallyquick response) I was getting out of the house, and feeling perfectly calm andrelaxed in doing so. I felt mentally normal for the first time in a very long time. Allthe "what ifs" and the "I can't do that becauses" just disappeared as if by magic.To this day I still don't fully understand why this happened - I can get a hold of whyand how the tapes work on the physical symptoms, but it's like I just woke up onemorning wearing my "old" head again. =================================From Scotcat-UK, 2001About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-C and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.==============================2001:I finished Mike's tapes about a month ago and I have been feeling wonderful! I was seeing some results while doing the tapes, but since I have been finished I have been doing much better. I didn't connect all of this together until my wonderful husband commented on how good I have been recently...I know that Mike's tapes have played a positive role in my feeling better. I know that I am much less tense about going places and that I don't constantly fear being sick.Just thought I would share....Kim====================================2001:...I think the most subtle change that snuck up on me was that I wasn't thinking about it first thing in morning, you know like what was today going to be like good or bad. I just get up and get on with the day. ... I'm just rushing through this getting ready to leave for holidays. That's another thing, I'm not worried about sharing a bathroom with 6 people for the first time in years! Always the damper on my holidays. I feel I am continuing to improve and look forward to listening to the tapes now and then when I feel like it. I highly recomend them for IBS, the way I look at it is, If you have tried everything else without success, what have you got to lose?Tina===================2001:Mike, I have recently finished your hypnosis program and would like to thank you for allowing me to be medicine free and feel great after 35 yrs of suffering from IBS/D.The anxiety level is very low and I've been much more relaxed lately! From reading other posts I know it will only get better. I still listen to side 3 at bedtime because it is so relaxing and lets me sleep like a baby. Keep up the good work, Norb=============================BE Encouraged!


----------



## 19265 (Jun 14, 2005)

You know the bad thing. We all are going through this or have been through it, yet we will never be rewarded or anything for enduring what we have went through. All our pain and suffering passes like.......well, time I guess.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is a good valid observation, Brokenhit, and it is certainly on the minds of many who suffer with chronic on-going illnesses.I remember one of my gastroenterologists telling me, after years of not being able to really help, that he could manage his cancer patients' pain better than the IBS patients. That was a startling revelation. Like me, many of us almost feel "guilty" for having a condition that is NOT fatal - and of course, because the focus for cures and medications is for eradication of fatal illnesses, and devastating illnesses, like cancer, diabetes, heart disease, etc, our "merely" functional problem is the butt (ok, no pun comments) of jokes, and the subplot for funny movie scenes of growling tummies, bathroom embarrassments, etc. And yet, it is estimated that there are over 50 million Americans, and the ration of 1 in 4 or 5 of the western world population that have this blasted condition!!!Public awareness is increasing, and our suffering is being made more public than it used to be.Many of us do suffer in silence - but that is why I am still on this BB - what did IBS do to me? It robbed me of time with my kids, my marriage ended partly due to it, my travel ended, my life drastically changed - so what do I have left? Well, perhaps now I help people more than I used to, became more tolerant of those who suffer, and try to help when I can - developed empathy, etc. Maybe if I hadn't experienced IBS (though I hated having it) I would not be the person I am - maybe somehow, I grew as a person from it, or others had to learn tolerance in putting up with my stuff from having it - I don't know. But I can't believe that nothing came of it - pain and suffering can be a tool, I guess - It's hard when you look out and see others enjoying their lives and never even thinking about bathrooms or pain - like I have a few friends going to underdeveloped countries with minimal or no bathroom facilities, and they don't bat an eye.To me, roughing it would be staying at a motel instead of a hotel!!! LOL Anyway, brokenhit - you may yet have a reward of some kind - just keep your eyes open on the journey, you may find something if you look - it ain't easy, I know, sometimes I just want to give up from other things I am going through (non-IBS stuff), but here I am pluggin away...Hope you can too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some info that may be of interest - Am J Clin Hypn. 2005 Jan;47(3):161-78. Related Articles, Links Hypnosis and irritable bowel syndrome: a review of efficacy and mechanism of action.Tan G, Hammond DC, Joseph G.Michael E. DeBakey VA Medical Center, Baylor College of Medicine, Houston, TX 77030, USA. tan.gabriel###med.va.govIrritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional gastrointestinal disorder characterized by abdominal pain, distension, and an altered bowel habit for which no cause can be found. Despite its prevalence, there remains a significant lack of efficacious medical treatments for IBS to date. In this paper we reviewed a total of 14 published studies (N=644) on the efficacy of hypnosis in treating IBS (8 with no control group and 6 with a control group). We concluded that hypnosis consistently produces significant results and improves the cardinal symptoms of IBS in the majority of patients, as well as positively affecting non-colonic symptoms. When evaluated according to the efficacy guidelines of the Clinical Psychology Division of American Psychological Association, the use of hypnosis with IBS qualifies for the highest level of acceptance as being both efficacious and specific. In reviewing the research on the mechanism of action as to how hypnosis works to reduce symptoms of IBS, some evidence was found to support both physiological and psychological mechanisms of action.Publication Types: Review Review, Tutorial PMID: 15754863


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sophie posted this study on her thread, but I wanted to add it here because clinical hypnotherapy can also deal not only with IBS symptoms, but the desperation and psychological feelings that are common to the IBS condition. Once a foundation is laid for the individual to know they can heal, then the IBS symptoms start to diminish, and consequently a greater potential for a start at addressing suicidal thoughts.Read on ~http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...0&dopt=AbstractClin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2004 Dec;2(12):1064-8.Suicidal ideation in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Miller V, Hopkins L, Whorwell PJ.Department of Gastroenterology, South Manchester University Hospital, UK.BACKGROUND & AIMS: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) traditionally is considered as more of a nuisance than having especially serious consequences. However, this is not the picture witnessed in tertiary care where we have encountered some tragic cases, prompting an assessment of suicidal ideation in such patients. METHODS: One hundred follow-up, tertiary care IBS (tIBS) patients were compared with 100 secondary IBS (sIBS), 100 primary IBS (pIBS) care patients, and 100 patients with active inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). Patients were asked if they had either seriously contemplated or attempted suicide specifically because of their bowel problem as opposed to other issues. The hospital anxiety depression score was recorded, as were other clinical details on all patients. RESULTS: A total of 38% of tIBS patients had contemplated suicide because of their symptoms compared with 16% and 4% in the sIBS and pIBS groups (tIBS vs. sIBS vs. pIBS, P = .002, P < .001). The figure for IBD was 15% (tIBS v. IBD, P < .001). Five tIBS and 1 IBD patient had attempted suicide for gastrointestinal reasons. Mean depression scores did not exceed threshold (10) in the sIBS group contemplating suicide (9.7), but were increased in the equivalent tIBS group (11.7). Hopelessness because of symptom severity, interference with life, and inadequacy of treatment were highlighted as crucial issues for all IBS patients. CONCLUSIONS: IBS has the potential for a fatal outcome from suicide with depression not accounting for all the variance in suicidal ideation. Our observations emphasize the level of hopelessness felt by these patients and the need for improvement in the services provided to them.PMID: 15625650 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIDoes it work? Hypnotherapy for IBS(Filed: 21/06/2005)Barbara Lantin investigates an unconventional treatment for reducing gut sensitivityBetween five and eight million people in the UK suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) and many can find no treatment that brings relief. Although the condition is often regarded as minor, the symptoms - including diarrhoea, pain and bloating - can seriously affect quality of life. This month, the journal Drugs and Therapeutics Bulletin suggested that hypnotherapy may be worth a try for people with severe symptoms that do not respond to conventional treatment. Look into my eyes: hypnotist Paul McKenna What exactly happens?Forget those stage hypnotists who return their powerless subjects to childhood. During gut-directed hypnosis the therapist is interested in the colon and nothing else. A course usually consists of 12 one-hour sessions during which a hypnotic state is induced. Patients are given an explanation of how the gut works and what causes their symptoms, and then learn to influence and gain control of their gut function. They are sometimes given a CD so they can practise self-hypnosis at home.Does this mean IBS is all in the mind?"We do not think IBS is a psychological disorder, nor do we think this is a psychological treatment," says Peter Whorwell, professor of medicine and gastroenterology at Manchester University, who runs one of the few NHS clinics offering gut-directed hypnotherapy. "IBS is made worse by stress but it is not caused by stress. We don't know exactly how gut-directed hypnotherapy works, but it may change the way the brain modulates gut activity." Laboratory tests have shown that under hypnosis, gut sensitivity is reduced.So, does it work?Prof Whorwell has treated patients using hypnotherapy for 20 years with a success rate of about 70 per cent. "It helps all the symptoms, whereas some of the drugs available reduce only a few of the symptoms. However, men don't do quite as well as women." Several randomised controlled trials have shown good results. In one, group hypnotherapy proved as effective as individual sessions.Where can I get it?Gut-directed hypnotherapy is not widely available on the NHS. Your GP will know if there is a clinic you can be referred to. Because anybody can call themselves a hypnotherapist, it is risky to pick a name out of the phone book: IBS sufferers need somebody specifically trained in gut-directed hypnotherapy. The British Society of Medical and Dental Hypnosis may be able to help. See http://www.bsmdh.com or call 07000 560 309.http://health.telegraph.co.uk/health/main....1/hdoesit21.xml


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Michael Mahoney's Response to this article:=========================================You may be interested to know that a gut-specific clinical hypnotherapy method for treating IBS is available through my clinical hypnotherapy practice which also administers the UK Register of IBS Therapists. As a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist who works alongside gastroenterologists, the Register provides training in gut-specific IBS therapy to qualified and experienced hypnotherapists who want to further their understanding of the IBS condition and provide effective services to their IBS patients. The UK Register of IBS Therapists also provides IBS Information to sufferers and also contact names of therapists. This can be found at http://www.ibs-register.co.ukFor those patients diagnosed with IBS who are unable to find a qualified hypnotherapist in their area, or cannot travel, they may receive treatment through a home use gut specific audio program that has been available to IBS sufferers since 1998. The IBS Audio Program 100Â® is now used by sufferers in 34 countries. In April of this year the IBS Audio Program 100Â® was successfully shown to gastroenterologists and medical health care professionals at the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Symposium in Milwaukee. The IBS Program 100Â® replicates therapy sessions used in the clinical setting onto CDs, and also includes The IBS CompanionÂ© developed for family of IBS sufferers. More information can be obtained from http://www.ibscds.com I hope you find this of interest.Best Regards,Michael Mahoney, MDHthpNote to Editor: Michael Mahoney is a member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology, the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders, the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group, the Hypnotherapy Association and Guild of Master Hypnotists, The British Council of Hypnotist Examiners, and The British Hypnotherapy Association, and an accredited member of the Hypnotherapy RegisterServes patients through NHS, non-NHS and BUPA He has research and patient trials experience showing success rates of 85% - 95% IBS symptom reduction.In 2003 he was named first in the Independent on Sunday â€˜Top Brass Sectionâ€™ of leading hypnotherapists in the UK.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted yesterday from Franny:I know I'm only on day 7 but I really am enjoying the Hypno CDs. Michael's voice is so calming and I am totally relaxed afterward. I look forward to the next day to calm myself down. Best purchase I've made lately...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

*Special Interview with Michael Mahoney *"How does hypnosis help IBS, and how did you come to create a self-hypnosis program especially for IBS patients?"When being invited to write about my work and background I was not only flattered, I wondered what readers would want to learn about me. I suspected they would wonder how on earth anyone would come about treating such a condition as Irritable Bowel Syndrome in the first place. Well, to be honest, I was asked to look into treating patients with the condition by the gastroenterologists in my medical centre here in Cheshire, England, who had given up all hope of helping them. These doctors called their IBS patients their "heart-sinks" because every treatment that could be done was done, but to little or no avail. So they came to me. I had to learn about IBS from scratch, and did so, not only through my professional studies but by interviewing patient after patient and learning about their fears, anxieties, horrible episodes of "emergency" diarrhea, panic attacks for the loo, and public accidents of untold embarrassment. I learned about the heartache and frustration of a patient population that had little or no recourse for relief. As a clinical hypnotherapist, I knew that other medical conditions could be treated through this modality, with results running the range of alleviation of a given condition to full recovery. But IBS was a new one, and I was determined to help these patients because their suffering was indeed affecting their quality of life. First, let me digress a bit. Some readers, perhaps unaware of the many studies over the past 20 years using clinical hypnotherapy as medical treatment, may have visions of watches swinging and people clucking like chickens. Clinical hypnotherapy uses the person's own internal resources to bring about symptom reduction and a path towards healing. As humans, we are in and out of this state throughout the day, as it is merely a common state of concentration similar to being very focused - for example, driving home on "auto-pilot" as we sometimes do. Even while hypnotized, the patient, not the therapist, remains in full control. Hypnotherapy induces a state of relaxation while the patient is awake, and allows helpful suggestions such as those aimed at controlling health problems to be directed into the subconscious mind. It is a natural, normal state, and I have been privileged to help people with many problems through this treatment method for nearly 20 years. In 1991, I began working with referred IBS patients at no charge, since I was learning about them and their needs. I spent nearly two years researching IBS. I developed specific IBS hypnotherapy processes for the treatment, incorporating ongoing feedback from the patients while providing my own funding for research and development. When word got out that IBS patients were actually receiving successful treatment, I had people travel long distances to obtain therapy from me; some of them were coming 100 miles or more. Many IBS patients were too sick to easily travel, however, and had a great fear of not being near the bathroom, or they were afraid of having a bowel accident on the way; for them, coming to see me posed a problem. Today, when people ask what kept me working on my IBS program, even when faced with strapped finances and professional peer review, I could only think of those first patients and their desperation. That will be remembered for the rest of my life. Sadly, many (if not most) of the IBS sufferers I saw had to deal with doctors who did not recognize or fully appreciate the emotional impact of IBS - for IBS is far from a purely physical condition. Many readers will be all too familiar with the emotional toll IBS can take, including anxiety, weepiness, some depression, resignation, and disheartenment. I well understood the frustration, fear, and pain that the IBS patient suffers. I also know first-hand the anger that can come from being dismissed by physicians who don't feel that IBS is a "real" condition that causes real suffering, and who simply refuse to listen to those who offer new avenues of help. Patients often reported that dismissal of their concerns served only to make both their emotional and physical symptoms even worse. IBS needs an empathetic approach. Just dealing with the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome is not enough; the individual has to learn to rebuild internal energy. After years of pain, and being told by various medical professionals that there is nothing that can be done, many sufferers feel emotionally drained. In the IBS Audio Program introduction I explain about our 'emotional pot of energy' and our 'emotional reserves' and how these have to be attended to, in addition to the physical aspects of the condition. Without the emotional will and strength to seek and persevere in finding a solution, recovery is often difficult. This 'emotional energy' has to be recognized, replenished and managed. To move into recovery we have to work at feeling better, learn new ways of coping, and become familiar with the new positive feelings and thoughts. It is then that we are taking part in our healing. I've also found many IBS patients have to deal not only with dismissive doctors, but with family members and those in their lives who more or less disregard their problem. They'll be accused of "faking" it, or told to just "quit obsessing about it", or given some similar off-hand cutting remark. I felt that this was another area to be addressed, so I created a recording called the "IBS Companionï¿½" that speaks of the humiliations, fears, medical evaluation embarrassments and ordeals that an IBS patient must go through, and how the family can help the patient, rather than add to their distressing situation. One of my patients, upon listening to this recording, told me that she cried, as it was the first time she felt validated as a real human being by someone who understood her condition and its impact on her world. IBS had cost her a good deal of her life, and the recording was the first time she felt real empathy. By mid 1997, I incorporated all the new processes, information, and delivery methods I had learned for IBS hypnotherapy onto audio tapes, so patients who were housebound or far away would no longer have to travel. These recorded sessions are today known as the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ and are recorded onto CDs. My work using clinical hypnotherapy for IBS has now been entered into the Guild of Health Writers Awards / Foundation of Integrated Medicine, and is considered one of "80 excellent examples of integrated medicine in the United Kingdom." As a member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology (PCSG), I was invited to speak about my work in London, at the annual scientific meeting of the society, to gastro-interested medical professionals from all over the UK. I'm also a member of the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group, and founder of the UK Register of IBS Therapists. In March of 2003, I had the honor of being given first place in the UK's Top Hypnotherapist listing, in the 'Top Brass' section of the Business pages of the Independent. This was not only a thrill, but brought me to the realization that my work had gained recognition because it dealt with an enormous patient population that was sorely overlooked and desperately needed help. This was not so much a validation for my work as it was a validation to the sufferers like yourselves. If you are still with me and reading this, perhaps you have been suffering with IBS for a long time and have not had the relief you seek, despite medical intervention. If you feel that you would like to learn more about the use of clinical hypnotherapy for the treatment of IBS and how the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ may be helpful to you, please feel free to visit my site at: http://www.ibscds.com Many thanks to those of you who have successfully used the IBS Audio Program 100ï¿½ and have shared your kind words with others on the BB. And may I extend many thanks to all of you for letting me share a bit about my program and my work. I wish you all many blessings and joy! ~ Michael Mahoney


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some further encouragement to show that hypno works long term - I put Norb's post from 2001 previously - here is a post from him a year ago!Be encouraged!







----------------------------------------Just thought I'd tell everyone that it has now been 3 years since starting Mike's tapes and I am still totally symptom free and like a new person.I have been having some other health problems lately and it appears that I will have my Gallbladder removed. The HIDA Scan yesterday to check for Gallbladder function took two hours of laying still under a Gamma-ray camera, something I could never have done while still suffering IBS/D problems.I sure suggest that anyone suffering IBS symptoms give themselves what I consider my best gift. Get Mike's tapes and start on the path to a better life.Norb ------------------------------


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have the 100 Day Audio series. One thing that bothers me: I keep falling asleep during each session. I HOPE this means I am actually in an hypnotic receptive state, since even when I try not to do so, I tend to blink out, and come to as the count down is happening (at the end of most sessions, Mike does a 10,9,8,7.... countdown back to the normal world reality).I have found that when the IBS causes me to have an anxiety attack, that the tapes are very helpful in calming me down. There must also be a physical component. Earlier this week, I listened to a session, THEN went to the fitness club. I was too weak to do my normal weight regiment! I subscribe this to being so relaxed in my body/muscles that my normal level of tension that allows me to lift heavy weights was not attainable. So in that sense, I saw an immediate physical effect, which I hope then translates into an intestional tract that is also more relaxed. I have had severe attacks of IBS after the entire 100 day program, so I am doing it again. To his credit, Mike warns us that this can happen, as the subconscious fights back, seeing no reason to not continue the habitual body/gut situation. I don't know if this is just his way of covering his bases (in case you don't get better at all), but I am persevering. Put it this way, it can be very reassuring to lay down on a cool bed and listen to Mike's reassuring voice take us into another reality for a half hour, to have someone always available on tape/CD to help us relax, and to offer us hope (My doctor's answer is always the same "eat more fiber". I eat more fiber than the average cow or horse!!).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Healthwise - That is really interesting about the fitness club experience - why don't you ask Mike about this - if it is an extension of being relaxed from the sessions - I would be curious to know - thought it certainly makes sense - you can ask through the website - or - I can ask him for ya.If you come back after the count when the session is over ( or even a few minutes later) then you are indeed in the receptive state. Neat isn't it? I come out at different times - usually in mid-count. But don't worry if you sleep straight through - message still gets in. And Mike says better to sleep than to fight it.As far as attacks and repeating - me too - three times! I was really hard-wired - and you know, there is nothing that works 100% for 100% of all IBSers or for any ailment for that matter. I don't think Mike is covering bases so much as to say, it might not work for everyone and in the same way, but some have done it again and then saw some good relief. I thought I was the hypno failure, and not many who had some good success have done it as often, but when you think about it, most have had IBS longer than the sessions take (100 days) so it stands to reason that for most, the longer you've had IBS, the longer it may take to see some help - but some are helped straight away, so go figure!When I read your bit about the fiber and cow/horse, I actually laughed - wish I had a dollar for everytime a doc said that to me...







Let us know how you are doing, and if you have specific concerns, be sure to call the toll free number and a good time to get back to you - or go to the contact page of the site. The wonderful thing about the program is that you do have support from Mike and his staff via the website or phone, as well as the BB.All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

From past post of "Andie" in 2003 ~...It is so refreshing! I really can't get over how effective hypnotherapy is in general and I have to credit Mike with his program in particular. It's amazing to me! I may occasionally listen to certain sessions in the future - we'll see what my need is. I do encourage anyone who wants relief from IBS to invest in Mike's program. I am as much a skeptic as anyone and as reluctant to spend $ on something that may not be helpful as anyone, but this was well worth the time and money invested. Feel free to share my comments...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thought this link had a place here too. Scroll to the bottom of the page of this link and you will see the video links.CBT and Hypnotherapy are both mentioned as treatment methods - also the Brain-Gut Connection is explained.Informative public television broadcast on IBS.http://www.itvisus.com/programs/hbhm/episode_ibs.asp


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Letter just received by Mike - July - 2005:============================================Dear Dr Mahoney,Iâ€™m sure it cannot be a rare event for you to receive letters of thanks, but I just felt the need to add my voice to the throng!I was diagnosed as having Irritable Bowel Syndrome in June 2004, following a sudden onset which I can pinpoint precisely to a highly stressful event in the January which certainly seemed to be the trigger in my case - although I appreciate that stress is not the â€˜causeâ€™ per se. I eventually consulted my GP to find an explanation for the crippling abdominal pain I had been experiencing intermittently for the previous 5 months - frequent episodes of which almost always led on to bouts of tearful and exhausted vomiting. The antispasmodic tablets prescribed by the GP were of little help. I gave up my part-time teaching post as a direct consequence of the condition, focussing instead on my role as an on-line tutor. I would frequently sit at the computer sweating with the pain but of course in this context at least my students didnâ€™t know!I was lead to your IBS [Audio Program] 100 hypnotherapy programme... and by the time I had completed it my symptoms had reduced by what I considered then to be a miraculous 70 - 80%. The relief from the dreadful symptoms was sustained and the improvement continued after I had finished listening to the CDs. I can now report that I have been COMPLETELY symptom-free for the past 3 monthsI suffered from IBS symptoms for less that a year. It horrifies me to read in the literature of people who are enduring this syndrome for year upon year upon year - and it grieves me to think that for 80% of these people relief might be merely 100 days away if only they knew! Iâ€™m happy for you to use my name and the content of this letter in any way you deem appropriate to help â€˜spread the wordâ€˜.Words are simply inadequate to express my gratitude for the time, effort, and determination you have brought to the cause of bringing relief to IBS sufferers.Yours Thankfully,Pam DanielsCheshire England


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A few more recent encouraging posts:From Barb in FL:"About ready to do my 4th session with the CD's. I'm really loving that 30 minutes. Already feeling less stressed and sleeping better..."From Cristopher in New York:"I totally agree...i have been using them for a while for both IBS, stress reliever, as well as helping you train your mind to focus on specific sources (or not focus at all)...great tapes."


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Marilyn and Newbies







I did the tapes about 2-3 years ago? I cant remember seems like a lifetime ago. My IBS rarely bothers me at all now thanks to the hypnotherapy, its definitely worth a shot...what have you to lose? you only have control to regain in my opinion!Also I was happy to notice that at my local hospital they do hypnotherapy not just for IBS but for inflammatory Bowel Disease too, so its good to see its use spreading into general medical practice


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I am on day 43 of Michael Mahoney's CDs. I am supposed to take today and tomorrow off from listening to them. I really hate to miss a day. Somehow it just seems reasonable that the more I listen to them, the faster I will get better.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

slm, I know what you mean







I think the break is to let what you have subconsciously learnt and experienced so far sink in a bit ...correct me if im wrong Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Clair is right, slm - the days off are built into the schedule to help things settle and imbed into the subconscious and provide a interim to take things naturally and gently.Also, on another note:Thought folks may want to know this - after years of research and working with breast cancer patients at no charge, (as he did initially with IBS patients during the research period), Mike has received recognition that I thought I would share ~ Marilyn ==================================== Innovation & Research Award Winner: T.L. Recordings LtdInnovation is the name of the game for one Warrington company that has pioneered an emotional recovery package for women with breast cancer.TL Recordings Ltd launched its revolutionary package following in 1998. After five years of in depth research with breast cancer survivors the emotional recovery process was put on to CD format.... customers now include NHS hospitals, doctorsâ€™ surgeries and support groups...Judges were impressed with the detailed marketing research undertaken to establish the validity of an emotional recovery process within a very sensitive area. The product has potential worldwide usage within both the public and private sectors.Managing director, Michael Mahoney, said: â€œI feel overwhelmed and privileged that my work has been recognised in my home town and we are making a difference to people all around the world that are recovering from breast cancer. â€œI am pleased to be making a difference.â€PhotoMichael Mahoney of TL Recordings picks up the Innovation of the Year category award


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just want to know if you can get mikes tapes at the library? or somewhere cheaper, I just can't afford them now because of my husband and I are both out of work have very limited income. I also keep wondering if and when we get jobs and steady income if some of the ibs will go away and stress is alarge part of it? Mine got real bad when my husband lost his job of 15 years and we had to go on state welfare. not fun for anybody. Do you think maybe I could find his tapes at a used bookstore or thrift shop? how long have they been out, some people buy them and don't think they work and just get rid of them.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bigmama -Mike's program is a replication of therapy you would receive if you went to his clinic, they are a specific treatment method, so they are not available at a library; as far as at a used bookstore or thriftshop, I suppose it's possible, but most people keep them even after IBS is helped because they are relaxing and are great for sleep and extra stress and tension over and above IBS. I have a friend who is a physician's assistant who listens to them due to the high stress of her job, but she doesn't have IBS. The IBS Audio Program has been available since 1998. When you purchase the program you are given a registration number which entitles you to on-going live support via phone, email, or via the contact page on Mike's website if you need it. If you were to purchase a used copy, you would not be entitled to that support. This is in addition to the support found here on the BB. Comparable live in-person therapy would run a minimum of $575 in most clinics, and you most likely would be charged extra for each support visit/call beyond the sessions themselves.You certainly have a life situation that is not helpful for IBS - do you have an actual IBS diagnosis? Stress can and does play a major role in IBS, however, you can have it even without stress.If you have had a diagnosis of IBS from your doctor, and you are seriously considering trying the program, you can either go to the contact page of the IBSCDS.com site and mention this, or send me an email. Take care, and all the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to say that in light of the current SIBO (bacterial overgrowth) thread - that is SIBO-mediated IBS as being triggered by a gut infection, aka post-infectious IBS - I was one of those who tested negative for this condition, but yet I was treated for it anyway, even though I did not knowingly have, and tested negative for this condition. Although many folks who have IBS symptoms may be positive for this condition, not all are. Ask your doctor if this test option - which is a simple breath test - is right for you. Clinical hypnotherapy does not "cure" IBS symptoms caused by post-infectious IBS - intestinal bacterial overgrowth, food allergies or food intolerances. These conditions require a physician's care and intervention.However, after proper treatment for the above conditions, if not totally resolved, clinical hypnotherapy may still help with the brain-gut component which may have also become a part of these conditions, even though the physical "cause" for these problems have been resolved with proper treatment or food avoidance.For the others of us who do not fall into the above categories, and continue to have IBS symptoms when the above conditions are ruled out, clinical hypnotherapy is highly effective in breaking the mind-gut connection. When I was diagnosed with IBS in 1988, the term was barely in use - since that time so many new studies have come to light, and since being on this BB since 2000, we now have many more treatment options available. So always, be sure to research all the possibilites and consult with your physician to make sure all the "bases are covered" as they say!







Be well. ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIGastroenterol Clin North Am. 2005 Jun;34(2):337-54. Related Articles, Links Potential future therapies for irritable bowel syndrome: will disease modifying therapy as opposed to symptomatic control become a reality?Spiller RC.Wolfson Digestive Diseases Centre, University Hospital, C Floor South Bank, Nottingham NG7 2UH, United Kingdom. emma.bradley###nottingham.ac.ukIrritable bowel syndrome can remit spontaneously, implying cure is possible. Predictors of good prognosis include a short history, acute onset(possibly postinfective origin), absence of psychological disorders, and resolution of chronic life stressors. Possible-disease modifying treatments with long-lasting effects include diet and anti-inflammatory and psychological treatments. Dietary modifications, which often involve excluding dairy and wheat products, are successful in some patients. Anti-inflammatory treatments have been subjected to one RCT in postinfective IBS without benefit. Probiotics may have benefit in altering bacterial flora and as anti-inflammatory agents, but further trials are needed before they can be recommended. Psychological treatments may produce long-lasting responses. Relaxation therapy appears to have a nonspecific benefit. Psychotherapy has been shown to have long-term benefit and is particularly acceptable to, and effective for, those with overt psychological distress. Hypnotherapy has been shown to be effective in randomized placebo controlled trials and has a sustained effect.Publication Types: Review Review, Tutorial PMID: 15862939


----------



## 18034 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have read this post very carefully and it worries me a lot It looks to me like hard sell the sort you get with kirby vax I know there are a lot of sufferers in the world and when I was younger if you would have told me to rub manure on my head to stop my hair falling out I would have done The constant reminder posts from someone all with a nice link to a very expensive set of tapes I would be careful before I would buy any Not that I am saying they will not work they just might but think and explore other avenues ask yourself this why do they need to be so expensive?Sorry to put a negative slant on but everything needs to be balanced pros and cons cheers Rik


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The tapes have been on the bb for about four years now and have helped hundreds of people here and on other bb's. If they didn't work for the majority of people they would have been gone long ago.It is good to be skeptical, but read around and study up on it, because its a for real method and product.They are done by a professional using specific gut focused hypnotherapy for IBS.Hypnotherapy is a proven treatment for IBS.The tapes are less expensive then dsessions would be if you could find a specialist in HT for IBS. Also, the fact they can be done at home helps a lot of people that maynot want to or cannot travel much with the IBS. Its also cheeper then most long tern otc's and has saved a lot of people money in the long run.This is in fact a very good avenue to explore and try. rikk , take a look at this thread from people who have used them, hypnotherapy in general and cbt to help their symptoms. Most of the people helped by the tapes no longer post much. But there are a lot of them for sure.Which is also why there is a cbt and Hypnotherapy forum on theis bb. http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rik, and welcome!Thanks for your candid post.I think its good to have some balance.Your comments are not unlike mine about this program when I first heard about it on this site. And you are entitled to them. There are lots of cons to hypnotherapy - you are absolutley right: Too expensive - why? Costs of patient research, (years of doing therapy at no cost while the methods were tested, trialed and developed), production costs, website, phones, salaries to those writing to patients and taking their information, legal fees for company and copyrights, all sorts of things that all doctor, pharmaceutical, etc. companies have as overhead, informational literature to patients and phyisicans, plus lots of time spent with patients who phone or email - all over the US, Canada, UK and EU - at no charge to the patient - and most companies do not provide on-line/phone support. Same method would cost lots more than this program in "person." Meds taken for the rest of your life would come out to way more than this program - but yes, if compared to music CDs, it is expensive.Might not work:Nope - it doesn't work for everyone. There is no cure for IBS. And there are lots of cons out there to be sure. And there are posts from folks here where the program did NOT work for them - but there are many posts from folks that it did work. Just the same as with some meds work for some, and not for others. Explore other avenues of treatment:That is why we have this BB - lots of other methods and meds are discussed here - this thread is for this method, the rest of the forum is for the other avenues as you can see.Most people do explore every treatment and those that did the program did so as a last resort - and then most found they felt better. It is a fact, and in addition to patients seen on a daily basis, clinical trials have shown this as well, both the program and the method of hypnotherapy as well.Rik - I see you have UK as one of your residences - the developer of the program is in the UK as well.That's ok about putting a negative slant to things - pros and cons are a good thing, and I apologize if this looks like a hard sell. I came to this BB and lots of people on here helped me, so I guess I do sound like that, don't I? But you see, I speak with so many IBSers on the phone (some are suicidal like I was) and so at the risk of seeming hard sell, it is better that I get the info out if it helps someone - and we have feedback that it helps most. So guess that's why I post as I do... but I will try to restrain myself!! LOLPlease email me if you need info - and again, no worries to posting the other side of things - Take care - tara ~ Marilyn


----------



## 18034 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I am glad I have not upset anyone I never meant any harm I want fellow sufferers to get as much relief as possible It sprung out and hit me as soon as I read the posts and with the repeated new posts to bring it to top of the table and the link at the bottom of your page you know the one that always says What Helped My Severe IBShttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/471103451Which I just noticed that you have stopped using now but the main thing is that in the other forums I have used (not health ones)it would be seen as blatent advertising and would not be allowed So added all together I had to say somthing but maybe this forum has different rules I am glad that I have found this forum and I hope I dont get kicked off for being candid cheers RIK


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rik,Naw, you won't be kicked off for saying what you feel as long as it is nicely done as yourself. Sometimes I forget to turn off my signature when I post a reply, most people keep theirs on always - but I keep it on when I make the first post to a thread - you are allowed to have a link to tell your story about what helped you in your signature.I do add to this post or bump it up to keep it on the first page of this forum. Otherwise new readers would not see it. Some people I write or speak with never ever talked to anyone else with IBS - and since I can commiserate and also have come through it a bit, reading this thread might be the first chance they get to really talk ( or email) someone - then if they do the program they report back to say they now have such a better life. So I gotta keep on keeping on doing this. It is helping and making a difference to lives just as BB members did before for me...







Cheers to you too! Take care.


----------



## 13903 (May 20, 2005)

looking forward to doing and completing the treatment. I hope its subliminal also.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The program does not use subliminal messages, that is not how it works.Hypnotherapy for IBS uses gut focus "scripts" or in the case of the tapes gut specific "scripts."Clinical Hypnosis uses intense concentration, extreme relaxation, and high suggestibility.However,"Dr. David Spiegel is Professor and Associate Chair of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences at Stanford University School of Medicine. Dr. Spiegel says that hypnosis is a form of intense and focused concentration. He compares the level of concentration to a telephoto lens. Accompanying the high level of concentration are a high level of disassociation- putting aside or blocking awareness of what's not in focus - and a high level of suggestibility. Parsons-Fein, who trained with Milton Erickson, says that people frequently enter hypnotic trances in daily life, without necessarily realizing it. Examples of these sort of everyday trances include daydreaming and hyperfocusing on an exam. Dr. Spiegel says about one quarter of the population is not hypnotizable, and a tenth of the population is very hypnotizable, with most people (including himself) falling somewhere in between. A person's degree of hypnotisablity doesn't change much over his or her life time. Hypnosis is used to allay pain in medical settings, including dentists's offices, burn wards, and surgery. Hypnosis has been shown to lead to a decrease in use of pain control medication by patients, or to no use of pain medication at all. Hypnosis is also used to help patients control their anxiety about surgical operations, contributing to faster procedures."http://www.lcmedia.com/mind362.htmHowever, it is already a proven successful treatment in the majority of IBSers.Gastroenterol Clin North Am. 2005 Jun;34(2):337-54. Related Articles, Links Potential future therapies for irritable bowel syndrome: will disease modifying therapy as opposed to symptomatic control become a reality?Spiller RC.Wolfson Digestive Diseases Centre, University Hospital, C Floor South Bank, Nottingham NG7 2UH, United Kingdom. emma.bradley###nottingham.ac.ukIrritable bowel syndrome can remit spontaneously, implying cure is possible. Predictors of good prognosis include a short history, acute onset(possibly postinfective origin), absence of psychological disorders, and resolution of chronic life stressors. Possible-disease modifying treatments with long-lasting effects include diet and anti-inflammatory and psychological treatments. Dietary modifications, which often involve excluding dairy and wheat products, are successful in some patients. Anti-inflammatory treatments have been subjected to one RCT in postinfective IBS without benefit. Probiotics may have benefit in altering bacterial flora and as anti-inflammatory agents, but further trials are needed before they can be recommended. Psychological treatments may produce long-lasting responses. Relaxation therapy appears to have a nonspecific benefit. Psychotherapy has been shown to have long-term benefit and is particularly acceptable to, and effective for, those with overt psychological distress. Hypnotherapy has been shown to be effective in randomized placebo controlled trials and has a sustained effect.Publication Types: Review Review, Tutorial PMID: 15862939 Hypnotherapy in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.Eur J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2005 Jan;17(1):15-20. Related Articles, Links Hypnotherapy in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.Gonsalkorale WM, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, UK.There is accumulating and compelling evidence that hypnotherapy is an effective treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. Recently, studies have shown that hypnotherapy has beneficial effects that are long lasting, with most patients maintaining improvement, and with decreased consultation and medication needs in the long term. The particular gut directed approach used, which is aimed at normalizing and controlling gut function, is also described. While the mechanisms of how hypnotherapy brings about its therapeutic effect are not fully known, changes in colonic motility and rectal sensitivity have been demonstrated, although changes in central processing and psychological effects may also play a role.PMID: 15647634


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Time to bump for some new inquiries ~Posted on another thread from "goofygut" who is a prison psychologist:


> "My suggestion, strictly from the professional therapeutic viewpoint, is to consider getting the IBS CD's from Michael Mahoney in Cheshire. (No, I do not work for him or have anything to gain from this recommendation.) Anyway, they are about the price of one trip to a psychologist but worth so much more! They are specifically designed to help with symptomatic concerns, anxiety, etc. They are more than relaxing and by design more beneficial than many CB therapists.As a therapist, and a VERY skeptical one at that, I was reluctant to make the investment. But, here I am, a few years later and as I've been quoted on another board, "If my house was burning down around me, I'd be clutching my tapes." They are self-hypnotherapy tapes but no subliminal messages, nothing contradictory to any religious beliefs and no threat of stage show hypnotherapy.Here's the BEST part for you!! You may also get a "companion" CD that fully explains your condition to a "loved one"...It is so worth listening to and should certainly open (other's) eyes to what you are trying to cope with in the here and now!! I know, from experience,the tapes/CD's work for many people to relieve symptoms etc. and create a peaceful, anxiety free existence; and, the "companion***" CD is an invaluable tool to help others know what you are feeling."---- *** The IBS Companion (CD recording) comes with the CD version of the IBS Audio Program.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A wee bit more encouragement...from two "seniors"







Posted August 14,2005on .. hypnotherapy forum:From Barbara "...I am totally delighted by these CD's, had results right away, they are worth their weight in gold!I think you are a senior citizen just as I am Frannie "------And from Franny:"OH yeah, senior citizen here too! Sure better than the alternative ! I agree the CD's are wonderful and I have had results in reducing my stress level from the first one.I'm so grateful Michael used his expertise to give us another tool in the battle of IBS.... "


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumping this up for some more "new newbie" inquiries!I am happy to say that I have heard from some folks who are using the program (not BB members) and are now starting to feel better. I was surprised to find that many more are a bit older folks (I can say that because I am older too!!) and are really into it. I just never thought that people in their late 60's 70's and on would do hypnotherapy - don't know why I thought that, but I did.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This was just posted by Franny on another site regarding Mike's program:"....when it's time to wake up "alert", I am so darn relaxed it takes a minute or two to really wake up. But this is a positive "benefit" for me! I am usually chilled out the rest of the day. Best anti-anxiety pill I've taken to date!! "What is nice about the IBS Audio Program, is that the processes Mike uses for his anxiety patients is embedded in the IBS program!Hope this helps encourage folks a tad bit!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

More encouragement ~







Posted by Piper on the Hypno Forum:"I am two weeks into the IBS audio 100 cd's and I am finding that I need to say my prayers BEFORE I start the sessions because even if they don't put me to sleep, I am "frozen" still and close to sleep at the end. I never thought I could be that relaxed and still awake - I realize now that I was never relaxed and that I was probably passing out - not really drifting off to sleep before. I would just stay up as long as I could keep my eyes open and then crash when I couldn't keep them open any longer. So I am SLEEPING MUCH BETTER NOW. Also during the day when I begin to feel an attack coming on I don't run to the bathroom as I used to and I don't break out into a cold sweat. It's weird - the thoughts lately have been : "Ok, here it comes, but that's good because I do need to go and it will be over soon." And sure enough, it comes on ( but it doesn't hit me like a ton of bricks now ) and I get through it and feel much better afterward. I also don't feel like my life is over because of this IBS - I truly didn't think that I would be thinking positively as a result of only 2 weeks listening to mail order CD's - but thank GOD I tried it. I pray that I will continue to heal!"-----------------Posted by Barb in Fl. on ..:"...I love the IBS 100 program, I am eternally grateful for it ,many thanks to Michael Mahoney for his dedication!"


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

If you have read this far you may want to take a peek at this link if you haven't done so already:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/962108961Informational Chat with Michael Mahoney from the UK: Hypnotherapy for IBSThis would be a tremendous opportunity for folks to learn more from the developer of the program - chatting from England, as well as a chance to "meet" other BB members!Be well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Since many of the folks who have been helped by Mike's program no longer frequent the BB because IBS is out of their thoughts, it is nice to have posts from people as they are actually progressing along with the program - Here is a recent update from Piper:"Ok - sorry in advance for the play by play but I just have to tell SOMEONE!!! I am in the middle of session 3 of the Hypnotherapy tapes and have seen an incredible change in my attitude toward not only IBS but life in general. I am once again optomistic and actually living my life which I had given up hope on just a few months ago. I still have symptoms of course but they are fewer, shorter lived and I don't get the anxiety attacks, I just focus on anything BUT IBS as it is happening and soon enough it passes and life goes on. Where were you, Michael, 2 years ago?????Piper"


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted today on another thread in this forum by Cacti:Quote:[[ "I am now on day 48 of IBS 100 and like you whenever I got stressed about my IBS the symptoms were worse... thought I would let you know a little about how I have got on so far...I have had some of the best nights out (in terms of little thoughts of IBS and just relaxing whilst away and eating out)... IBS was always on my mind before - I could never fully relax - the more I focused on it the worse my symptoms were. I have been out and focused on my fiance and friends as opposed to on my stomach (!) and they have commented that I seem happier and more relaxed (and they don't know that I am doing this programme)...Last week I had a couple of days of IBS symptoms (it was the time of the month and my hormones always seemed to make it worse any-way!). I was away from the house and normally I would start panicking, feel hot, feel sweaty, feel my heart pounding, my breathing increase - these two days I managed not to rush to the loo immediatly - I carried on talking to my collegues (even though my stomach cramps were present) then went to the loo - did what I needed to do and only had 1 loose bowel movement (normally I would be on and off the loo for the rest of the day!) - I then got into the car and drove home without any panic thoughts!!! Totally unheard off - I have also cut down on my loperamide (from 6 some days to maybe 2 - 4 a week - I ended up taking some last week as I knew my hormones were making things worse!)...I know for sure that I am not "cured" but I can definatly see some positive changes and I still have another 50 days plus of the programme to go!Sorry this is a long post (and probably does not even address your concerns) but I hope that it encourages you to persevere...Thanks again to every-one on the board for their support (particularly Marilyn)..." ]](Thank you Cacti!)


----------



## basher (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been reading this forum for so long and never got around to posting but wanted to post my opinion and questions to this thread. I've had IBS symptoms for about 10 years, cramping,bloating, gas, rumbling and growling, discomfort in the intestines. Nothing has worked for me so far so I decided to buy the IBS tapes. I'm not complaining about the price but I'm on day 61 and have not noticed any improvement whatsoever. So many people listed reduced symptons and there were so many glowing reports but for me, nothing. I read that the guy was a professional in IBS. The tapes don't sound so profesional to me, sounds like somehting he made up in about a minute or even made up on the spot. Not even as good as somehting I tried myself not really knowing much about relaxation tapes. It also said it was gut related. He does mention IBS sometimes and digestive symptom but it's not that focused on the symoptoms.Maybe it helps for anxious and nervous types if you can relax while listening but that's not my problem. I'm already laid back enuff. When it says you feel good and the light absorbs the discomfort, ican feel my intestines still roiling inside. I have alot of headaches too and still have headaches while my discomfort is supposedly disappearing. I guess I just can't believe that so many have posted good results with the tapes. I know I have 40 more days to go but it's boring listening to the same images over and over for 2-3 weeks ata time. it says you can just sleep through and get the same results. Is that so. I've fallen asleep a few times but was wondering if sleeping thru produces same results i could just start them after midnite, not have to go through the dumb scenarios and still benefit or not,. I know different people believe in diffrent things. So i guess its just the power of suggestion. I think I have real physical problems not psychiatric so maybe it' s just a big waste of time?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

basher hello there & welcome


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Basher,Well, I am really sorry that the program is not working for you so far. There is absolutely nothing that works 100% for 100% of all IBS patients - there is no cure.If you have read the posts, especially mine, you may have noticed that I did the program several times before I saw benefit. I also was in contact with the author, and I wanted to quit and I also thought the sessions were not going to help me. I fought tooth and nail and complained in a similar manner to your post here.There are lots of things I could say - I won't sugar coat it. Some people don't get helped with hypnotherapy - as in the same way that some don't get improvement of their symptoms with various medications, herbs, surgeries, diets, etc. or whatever they do for IBS. Some things help some folks, other methods help others...If you got the chance to read my post, you will know that in may case (as well as is the case for many who do the program) I was at my last straw - I took every med, diet, supplement, etc. and a trip to Mayo. So I did this as a last resort and I thought it was a bogus waste of time too.So I agree with you - I was there. Yep, you may think it is boring, yep, it repeats, it is work in some ways, to yet again listen to the different sessions over and over. I felt the same way.But you know, many on this BB did NOT feel the way you and I felt - and I was urged, and supported - by others on this BB, to stick with it and not give up. I wanted to - I felt horrible - severe D - I couldnt leave the house - my guts were rumbling, and I was in the bathroom for HOURS at a time - I hardly could find a time to listen to the sessions when my gut wasn't churning and hurting.But, I kept at it - I did the program 3 - yes - THREE times - because I was sick of the meds and the invasive testing (4 colonoscopies, ultrasounds, cat scans, etc.) and sick of being sick. Everyone before me who had seen results, told me to stick with it - keep at it - after having this blasted IBS since 1983, I was willing to try anything.And so I did keep at it. I am one of the WORST cases - and one of those who took the LONGEST to see any real results.Part of the purchase price of your program is direct support from Mike and his staff via the toll free number, or email, or the contact page of the website. You can get individualized help and guidance as part of your purchase of the program.There are those who post negative results, there are those who do not see results - statistics show that over 90% DO see positive results - so perhaps you are in that 10% who will not - OR perhaps you will be like me, who take a bit longer to see results.If this program were produced and created in any other way than in a professional manner, I assure you that Mike's program and work with IBS treatment would not have been recognized by Prince Charles' committee on integrated medicine, nor by the NHS, or the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology, nor would he be giving a lecture this weekend to other medical professionals regarding IBS treatment.There also would not be clinical trials and studies done at other medical centers using clinicaly hypnotherapy, if this was not a bone fide treatment method. So I assure you, it is not made up on the spot, and is the culmination of years of clinical research. The content to the rational thinking mind might seem to not be what you would expect, but I assure you it is complex in its makeup.You do have real physical problems, and IBS is NOT psychiatric. It is a problem with the mind-gut connection, and the enteric nervous system - it is real, not in your head at all. The mind and your thoughts have effects on the body, electrical impulses and chemical changes - if you heard a loud noise now, your heart would race, you would jump, and blink - you have no control over it - it is automatic. This is the same principal for IBS, but only with the intestines and its functions.So, I would say, don't be discouraged - you can think what you want about the program and its author - but that won't keep you from getting better - there are many reasons for the longer time frame to see improvement - you can look on the hypnotherapy forum and the FAQ for some of them.I do hope that the program works for you - it may be that it wont - but that does not take away from the fact that it has worked for many people. If it didn't, then the program would no longer be around, because, Basher,







it would have been BASHED all the time by every single person who used it, and Jeffery would not allow it to be discussed on the BB. The program has been around since 1998 and has helped many many people who have suffered with IBS.So take advantage of the help available to you via the info in your booklet - if you want some one-on-one -- or do try to sleep through the sessions if you just can't "actively" listen again. However the majority of folks who listen enjoy the sessions and feel better with them.Hope this helps you, and I sincerely wish you to be well and feel better soon. I do remember talking to one guy who was suicidal with IBS before he did the program, and he was greatly helped - so that's why I figure, even though not everyone is helped, the majority are, and so we just all try to support each other through the rough bits....Hang in there - email me if ya want - happy to help you if I can. Thanks for your honesty - you take care, and I hope we can help you out...~ Marilyn







marilyn###ibsgroup.org


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! Just had to put my 2c in for now. I'm only on day 7 today but I listen to Mike at bedtime and if nothing else he guarantee's me a great nights sleep







I have yet to hear the end of a session but all these opinions have made interesting reading (I'm sorry I didn't get to them sooner!) and I am hopeful that Mike's tapes will be a great help to me being an anxious type person. I'm willing to give them as many goes as I have to but I'm still confident it's going to do something for me


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

basher Mike is one of the three top IBS hypnotherapists in the world. He is extremely professionaland knowledgeable. He trains other IBS therapists in the UK as well.But something stuck out here in your post. You have a negative attitude towards listening for a couple reasons perhaps.For one you seem bored. But HT doesn't work on the concious level it works on the subconcious level, which in a type of analogy is like an 8 year old who doesn't want to change, especially until it knows its safe. HT is a extremely heighten state of focus. In that focus, a therapist can help to make changes to the body through the brain. For the most part it helps to move your concious mind out of the way and part of doing that is not trying to hard or getting to caught up in what your concious mind thinks even and just being relax and going with the flow. I hope that made some sense.The repetition is to convince the subconcious the changes are safe and for the better.All HT really is self hypnosis. Your the one in charge they are guiding your subconcious to make improvements in the brain gut axis psychophsiologically. This is really important to IBS. I could post a ton about it here on very important systems like the CNS, ENS and immune system and the functioning they all do together.Your subconcious runs your autonomic nervous system which runs digestion. While you may believe he is not addressing the term "IBS", he is addressing the issues that contribute to the symptoms. Using the term "IBS" over and over can imbed it in your thoughts, which would not be benefical.I want to post this here for you and I hope you continue with the listening. Remember that is all your doing is listening, better then some methods by far. Yes it does not work for everyone, but it works for 80% or more.This may help also.The Three Keys to the successful use of hypnosis for self improvement and personal growth are self motivation, repetition and believable suggestions.1. The motivation to change must come from within you. If you are trying to change because someone else wants you to "lose weight" or "stop smoking", the chances are greately reduced that the hypnosis will work. For example, I've worked with many people for weight loss or to quit smoking who came to me because their physician or spouse wanted them to change. These people do not respond as well to the hypnosis as those who really want to change. Those who came because they wanted to quit smoking or lose weight responded quickly and easily. Before you start to use hypnosis for your self improvement, you should get it clear in your own mind why you want to change. This clear intention to change will help the hypnotic suggestions to take hold and manifest themselves in your everyday life.3. The third key to the successful use of hypnosis for personal change is believable suggestions. If you are to accept a suggestion, your mind must first accept it as a real possibility. Telling a chocoholic that chocolate will be disgusting to them and will make them sick is too big a stretch for the imagination. If a suggestion like this even took hold, it would only last a short time because it would be so unbelievable to a real chocolate lover. In cases like this, one of the successful weight loss suggestions I use is that the next time the individual eats chocolate, it will not taste quite as good as the time before. This is far more acceptable and believable to most people. Then, with enough repetition over a period of time, chocolate loses much of it's positive taste and control over that person.One final note is that HYPNOSIS IS NOT DANGEROUS. There are almost no risks when used by trained professionals. You cannot be made to do anything that is against your moral values. An amateur or stage hypnotist might give you suggestions that might embarrass you, might not work or that might make you feel uncomfortable or self-conscious at the time. To avoid this, stick with professionally trained hypnosis specialists. The one risk I know about involves falling asleep. If you are tired or if you become too relaxed, you may move from the state of hypnosis to the normal sleep state. This is fine if you were going to go to sleep right after the trance but if you have other plans after listening to a hypnosis tape, you may want to set an alarm clock just in case you fall asleep. I've even had students fall asleep because they became too relaxed. In relation to this, never listen to a hypnosis tape while driving. It is very dangerous for you and everyone else on the road. Don't even listen to it if you are a passenger as the relaxation suggestions could make the driver fall asleep.Over the years, self improvement and personal growth using hypnosis has helped millions of people change their lives permanently because it is a safe and powerful tool for changing your thoughts, feelings and habits.Copyright C 2001 by Thomas D. Yarnell, Ph.D., Clinical Psychologist. All rights reserved.This material may be copied for educational purposes as long as full credit is given to Dr. Yarnell.----------------------------------------http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/33210084Hope that helps some.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Basher,If you have had IBS for 10 years now you know that a quick fix is not going to happen. I have done the IBS program once and going to start it a second time. It hasn't cured me, but neither has the 10 different pills I've been prescribed, the colonoscopy, barium drinks, x-rays, ultrasounds, stool samples, blood tests, allergy testing, etc. Simply listening to the cd's is a walk in the park against everything else I have tried.I believe the cd's have helped me greatly in the reduction of anxiety I have surrounding IBS and the embarassment of having to run to the bathroom numerous times per day. I have read at least 10-12 books on the subject which haven't cured me either, but I do think being knowledgeable about my problems is helping out too.Please continue the program, give it time and if need be, take the program again. Email Michael with your concerns, he will contact you directly. He has for me and I thank him for his work with IBS and trying to make a difference in our lives. Seems odd that my GI doc and general doctor don't have the same calm, postitive demeanor that Michael does.Good Luck!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

As mentioned, the recording called the IBS Companion comes with the program to help family members and others in the IBS patient's life understand just what we IBSers have to go through - the testing and embarrassment, the pain and symptoms of IBS, and the struggles and frustrations we encounter.I cried when I first listened to it - really validates what we go through - Here is a recent comment about the IBS Companion recording - --------Posted Nov. 9, 2005 by Healthwise: "If anyone who knows Michael, let him know his audio program CD for family and friends of the IBS patient really saved me.I had a family wedding in a distant state of a distant cousin. Of course, the entire extended family was attending, except me, due to IBS.THe family was not amused. But I sent them copies of the CD that explained IBS and all of them wrote back apologetically, saying they did not realize what an IBS person goes through. Good work, Michael. " -------------------Be well...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted on a website product review: From Staffa: What a relief!, September 9, 2005I'm only part-way through the Programme, but it's already having a great impact on my state of mind and the control I feel. I would definitely recommend this to anyone suffering with IBS. It gives you back some control over your life, instead of having to rely on pills and other things.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have always been blessed with people who understand and are very supportive and feel so badly for those who aren't so fortunate. I'm glad Michael has developed something to inform others and make them understand.Sandi~


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

To help and support ~ Posted November 2005 by Robby on the hypnotherapy forum:"...Several people have mentioned having setbacks during Mike's program but soon realized that the "setbacks" were still better than when they first started the tapesI have IBS-D for almost 20 years now and am on my first go round with Mike's CD's (tapes) (Day 36). Over the last few days I have begun to notice a big change in my BM's, they are not as urgent or explosive as they were just last week, my depression is pretty much gone and anxiety is down to a trickle. No setbacks yet, but because I know they can happen I am ready to take them on head first and I have every intention of beating this thing called IBS.BTW, At this time I am not on any meds for the IBS either, mostly because I have yet to find anything that helps...."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted on .. by cwil ~"...I am a therapist and am working on my doctorate in clinical psychology, and Ihave IBS...I also fall asleep while listening to the CD's often, and it has beenokay for me. I have finished 50% of the program and am feeling 90%better. Trust that your mind knows what to do take care of you even ifyou do fall asleep..."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For a bit of a discussion on progress of those listening to the IBS Audio Program, take a peek at this thread:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/723...m/973101671/p/2Some excerpts posted by Robby ~"... A couple of months ago my wife happened to find this site for me, and after spending several days reading just about every thread on here I decided to try Mike's Audio Program. It was the best $87 usd I had ever spent. I am currently on day 45 of the 100 day program and over the last week or two I realized I have been leaving the house without HAVING to go to the bathroom first and once on the road I did not even think about where any bathrooms were on my route. This is the first time in 20 years I have felt Like I have a chance of getting a life back.......another thing I like about Mike's CDs, its not masking your symptoms, its more like training your body to work properly.You can see how others are doing with it in the CBT & Hypnotheropy forum..."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted today on the hypno forum - Progress Report:"Well, today is day 50, I am officially half way through Mike's IBS Audio Program 100. The results I am seeing already are simply AMAZING. If my house were to catch fire Mike's Cds would be the first thing I would grab, after I was sure my wife was safe, of course.Each day just keeps getting better and better. Depression is still gone and I am so pumped up about how I feel I can't imagine being able to get depressed. As far as anxiety goes it has not shown its ugly face in over 2 weeks, no flare ups or panic attacks at all. My BM's are down to 1 every morning and there is no more urgency to it, I will have to go in the morning at some point but I now have full control as far as when. The stools are no longer loose and watery, every day they continue to firm up more and more.This past Sunday I was feeling so good that I came up with a test to try Monday morning. I got out of bed at about 7:15am, went to my office opened a Coke and had a couple of cigarettes, about 7:45 "I DECIDED" to go to the bathroom, had a good BM, took a shower, shaved, and got dressed and at 8:15 I walked out my front door got in my truck and drove away. I finished my errands and was home around 10:00 and I felt like a million bucks. Now this may not sound like much, but, I don't remember being able to leave the house before 11am in almost 4 years. Whenever I need to make an appt to see the doc or someone else my auto-response has always been "afternoons work better for me".Because of the success of my test I think I am going to start desensitizing myself to leaving the house and driving, and if I don't have anywhere particular to go I will just pick a direction drive out for a while, turn around and come home. Then the next thing to work on will be being able to be a passenger.I reported in another post that it was around day 32 or 33 when I noticed that I was starting to feel better, well, last night my wife told me that she had already been seeing subtle changes in me before that day.Now, like everything else we have tried, this program may not work for you or it may take longer for you to see results, some people have had to go through the program more than once to see results. But, with more than an 80% success rate in clinical trials your odds are better than anything else available as long as you go into it with an open mind, have a positive attitude and keep telling yourself it "WILL" work for you.Hope this helpsRobby"


----------



## 13497 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have just been diagnosed with I.B.S and am just researching methods of control! What should I do first?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Shivee,No one can tell you what to do first, most folks research the various treatment methods to see what fits in best for them.If you read my journey link below, you will see that I went through lots of different treatment methods - that didn't help - until I did the hypnotherapy. Many people do this as a very last resort - and the most common comment is that they wished they would have tried it first.It is the least invasive and there are no negative side effects - you can also do it while taking medications if you need to.Take a look at the IBSCDS.com website and also the forum below and read the success stories - it does not work for everyone, but has a very high success rate for the vast majority of folks who have tried it.You may also want to make a thread of your own and ask for what has helped others as well.If you would like more info, you may want to tell folks how long you have had IBS and what your symptoms are - do you have anxiety and fear of leaving the home due to needing a bathroom? Do you have pain, D (diarrhea) or C (constipation) prominent, or both? The IBS Audio Program does address over 20 IBS symptoms and is used worldwide and might be a good option to try first, - I know I wish I did it first instead of suffering all those years!Feel free to ask questions here,if you need extra info on the hypno program. And ask on other threads if you want additional info on IBS - and - WELCOME to the BB!!!


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

there are loads of page here to go through and i have to go to work soon so i will just ask, where can i buy these tapes and how much do they cost, i live in the UK by the way


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sophie - the program is from the UK and they are actually on CDs.You can read about them on the site:http://www.IBSCDS.comThey are 65 GBP including shipping:https://www16.secure-mw.co.uk/ibs/Also, there is a free-phone in the UK (US also) if you want to ring them up for info.Feel free to email me any questions you may have as well.Take care,Marilynmarilyn###ibsgroup.org


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/1...notherapy%20ibsInt J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006; 54(1):65-84 (ISSN: 0020-7144)SimrÃ©n MSahlgrenska, University Hospital, GÃ¶teborg, Sweden.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a very common condition in the Western part of the world, and it accounts for a large proportion of the workload of a gastroenterologist. Unfortunately, the pathogenesis and pathophysiology of the syndrome are incompletely understood, and the treatment options are limited. However, hypnotherapy is one treatment option that has proven to be very useful in IBS. The mechanisms of action explaining why hypnosis is effective for IBS are not altogether known, but recent studies have shed some light on this issue. These studies, and what can be learned from them about how hypnosis impacts IBS, are reviewed in this article. Hypnosis may affect IBS partly through changes in colorectal sensitivity and improvement in psychological factors. The effects on GI motility and the autonomic nervous system are less clear and need further evaluation.-----


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted Sat Dec 31 2005 3:47 PM by IMhopeful I just want to add my thanks to Mike for this program (and to Marilyn and everyone else for writing all of those posts that encouraged me to try the CDs)!I just finished the 100 days on 12/12/2005. When I first started, I had had IBS-D for 13+ years and it was getting progressively worse. I've tried lots of things and I should have bought stock in Immodium - there was a time I was on 6-8 a DAY, every day, for 4+ YEARS. Then, though my pharmacist swears you can't get sensitized to it, it stopped working - even the prescription strength. So, on to bigger and better drugs like Elavil, Dicyclomine, and Librax. Plus, OTC supplements like fiber, digestive enzymes, DigestiveAdvantage - you name it! I got no better, and I definitely got worse. I swear without exaggeration that I was ready to march into the gastroenterologist and demand a colostomy because at least then I could have a life!Instead, I (thank you God!) found Mike's CDs. I ordered them after reading all the positive posts on this and other websites (I figured if they could help Marilyn, they could help me!). I actually cried all the way through the first two days of listening, because I was so stressed and tense over the whole IBS thing. Gradually, I could feel myself relaxing and my Symptom Rating Chart (included with the program) showed that on day 27 I could already rate my progress at 1-2 points better in all areas. This may not sound like much, but when you're at the top of the scale (9-10 is very severe), you have nowhere to go but down to lower and better ratings. And I had done this after only 4 weeks! I rated myself again at day 50 and saw even more improvement. The biggest thing I noticed initially was that I could actually get in my car and drive to work (a 40-45 minute one-way commute) without my stomach (and other parts of me!)clenching and gurgling and fighting me the whole way. Believe me I know where every bathroom is in town and I used to leave for work early so I could make pitstops along the way.Gradually, I could eat lunch at work and not have to run to the restroom for half the afternoon. I also slowly stopped running to the restroom for half the morning when I first got to work. I did add Citrucel in September, just after starting the CDs, and GSE and calcium at the beginning of December, to supplement the program and to help with some additional stresses I've been faced with in the last month (besides the holidays, which are stressful enough). Since the beginnig of December, I've had even more improvements...I can eat tomatoes again! I have small amounts of dairy now with no problem. I had a Christmas cookie party right before I finished the program and never went to the bathroom once during it (usually the anxiety of hosting it would set me off)! Another improvement: after only getting part way through the program, I could feel my stomach start grumbling and tell myself "I don't have time for this right now, you'll have to wait 20 minutes" (or however long) and 9 times out of 10 I could make it until then. Now, even if I can't last the entire time, I can wait a few minutes, then calmly walk to the restroom without issues. And that's the end of it! (The visualization of the wheel slowing down really helps a lot). My problem right now, is that it's been so long since I've been normal, I don't remember what it's like, so my (wonderful, supportive) husband keeps reminding me that (as Mike also says) not every digestive symptom is IBS. Anyhow, sorry to ramble, but this program has helped SO MUCH when I think of how my life was even just 6 months ago! I urge anyone who is sitting on the fence, not sure if they should try Mike's CDs, to do yourself a favor and order them NOW (Oh, BTW, I am not paid to say any of this - it's all straight from the heart!) Thanks so much for giving me my life back!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I ordered mikes tapes last night and hope to get the results I keep reading about. Thanks Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

So do I Brett - just know that you are only in comparison with yourself, and go at your own pace... and you can still take any meds you need to while you are doing the program - many people find they have a reduction or elimination of meds after completion - just persevere and we are all here to help ya.This was just posted by Screamer - Amy on the Anx thread in this forum, and I thought I would place it here for encouragement as well - Here is what she posted:"...I've been doing Mike's hypno and am on about day 63 (I know as soon as I look at my timetable, just never off the top of my head) and it's really doing wonders! I can wait in a queue, I can go out for dinner (yes I still worry a little but I can go and mostly enjoy it and don't need the loo), I can do the groceries and most of all I can be in the car and I hardly think about being in it anymore! I highly recommend giving it a go. My D was SOOO bad, most days I wanted to die. Now, I'm not perfect, but boy am I improved... Amy"


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ii am on Day 18 It has helped me so much I keep waitng to get to the new discs. There are so many tools in the tapes Michael is a genius I use the things I have learned as often as I can I will alwasy recomend the Michael IBS tapesThanks Michael and everyone who encouraged meKAren


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted by Wmtand on the "Mike's tapes" thread:"...just a quick update. Today I went for coffee with a co-worker for approx 1/2 hour without worrying aout "Where is the bathroom" What happens if I have to go in a hurry, I'll be embarrased etc etc.It was wonderful and I really enjoyed it. Prior to starting Mike's, this would have been a major trigger for me. Its early yet so it can only get better over the next 90 days/"


----------



## 18989 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello, cookies4marilynBefore joining this site I thought I was the only person with this problem unfortinatly I'm not. For a long time I was to embarrased by the problem to ask even my Dr. about it. After about the 3 time in public (one time downtown Franklinmuth, Mi.) not making it to the rest room nothing could be more embarrasing then that, so I asked about 6 months ago. I am reading about Hypnotherapy, can it help with nerves, social problems and shyness?THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND EVERYONE!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tiredof...As long as you have a definitive diagnosis of IBS, and there are no other medical factors, clinical hypnotherapy has been able to help with the D accidents - the author of the program discussed here had a patient (this is in England) who had a D accident during a soccer match in front of thousands of spectators - and dressed in a white kit, he had to walk the length of the field in full view of everyone knowing what happened. Mike was able to address this issue successfully for this gentleman, and for many others who have had this condition. As far as shyness, no, the IBS Audio Program might not help with it per se, but it does help with self-esteem and inner well-being, but it won't make a shy person a sudden extrovert! But it can help with the social anxiety and fear of leaving the house because of fear of having a D accident - that sort of thing.Of course, if you sought out a private clinical hypnotherapist, some of these areas you mention might be addressed, but I can only speak to my experiences with the hypnotherapy program in relation to IBS and its associated symptoms.Clinical hypnotherapy as a method to treat IBS, has had many years of solid research showing it can greatly reduce and in some cases, eliminate IBS symptoms, and the stress and anxiety that go with it. The IBS Audio Program used by many folks here, as mentioned before, has clinical trials showing 3 years of ongoing improvement once the program has been completed.If you have specific questions about the program or anything, feel free to email me, and I would be happy to help if I can: marilyn###ibsgroup.orgTake care and best wishes to you too!







Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted by "Lauralee" on Mike's Tapes thread:"...I am one of those people who have done Mike's tapes, benefitted from them greatly, and have improved my IBS 85%, if not more. Marilyn said, "Many of the original posters on this BB who did Mike's CDs have left because they no longer have a need for the BB as IBS is not uppermost in their thoughts anymore." This is very true for me and the reason why I took quite a while off from posting here. I don't have a lot of problems any more - just occasional flares due to stress. I can eat what I want, I can go out to lunch without worrying about needing a bathroom, accidents are a thing of the way distant past, I have my life back, and I have Mike and his hypno tapes to thank for that!"http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...04112#682104112


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted by KristyM 12/31/05 on ..: I'm on Day 36 and therefore have listened to Session 3 many times already. Today I was a little more alert during the session, and I think it's absolutely brilliant. Filling your body with "starflakes"; how did he come up with this? This is beyond massages and hot tubs as one of the greatest calm-inducers I have ever experienced. I'm going to remember to listen to it during times of anxiety even when I'm done with the program.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

From Cacti in the UK - Jan. 7, 2006 "Happy new year to you all! Just thought I would pop in with a progress report...I arrived back from my vacation this week and had a fantastic time... I listened to day 100 of the programme on the last day of the year (which I thought was great and unplanned timing!).I can not begin to put into words the difference that the IBS 100 CDs have made to my life. This holiday was like no other... I was away for 4 weeks and had 1 minor episode of loose stools (and even then I did not feel the need to rush back to the hotel - I waited until we had finished our drinks and then headed back!). Previous holidays I would have to head back to the hotel after every meal, I would have anxiety moments about going on organised trips (boats and coaches) - I had none of that this time!I used to not go out without my loperamide with me - I set off one day and realised in the afternoon that I had left them in another bag which was at the hotel and that did not even bother me!!!! I need to make a decision what to do now - I will listen to odd sessions over the next few weeks and then need to decide whether to do the whole programme again after 8 weeks. Not sure I need to as I am feeling like a changed person but I enjoyed the sessions and found them relaxing. Any-body any thoughts!Thanks again to Marilyn - you are fantastic. I understand when you say that people that have finished the programme move away from the BB. I am thinking about IBS so little now but I will come on here and support others as much as I can. Also Robbie (how are you doing?) thanks for your comments above about me possessing the skills to change - that really struck a cord...I am so grateful for Michaels tapes - thank you!Sorry for the long post!"---


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.remedyfind.com/rem.asp?ID=4737


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

More encouragement ~







Update from Wmtand's thread for Feb 13, 2006:"I'm back with an update. I am still following Mikes tapes, Day 45. I have not noticed any significant difference over the last couple of weeks but the initial improvements are still in tack. I am struggling somewhat with the routine, it would be very easy to skip a day here and there, but so far I haven't. Since starting the tapes I have only taken immodium once and that was early on. I have continued to use Buscopan on occasion for pain and cramps and had one long session last week (5 days) of constipation. Overall, a significant improvement. I am much more relaxed and don't feel as panicky when I get the cramps. I actually go out of the house sometimes without those last minute bathroom (just in case) visitsI can control my movements a little better and don't have to stop so much on my travels to look for a bathroom. This morning on the way to work, I had cramps and pain but was able to work my way through it and held off for about 40 minutes until I got to work. It was a nice feeling as normally I would have panicked, pulled off the highway and found a washroom, which would have made me later for work. I'm hoping that I will continue to improve to the point where I can go through at least a day and hopefully more where I don't think about my bowel all the time I am awake !!At this point the only advice I could give people that are thinking about tryinig the tapes is : Go for it but be aware of the commitment, 30 min per day for 100 days. Doesn't sound like a lot of time but fitting it in some days takes a bit of disipline (or in my case a spouse who is committed to my getting better and reminds you until you do it)Take care , be well and I'll give you more updates as I progress,, so far, thumbs up to Mike for his help."Update: March 13, 2006http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/783...512/r/355108122For me the anxiety definatly came first. While I have had tummy problems since I was a child it was never effected my activitie unitl I was 21, newly married and out at an Auction sale with 1 Bathroom. I had cramps, bathroom was busy, finally got it, but as you all know, going once doesn't always do it, so we ended up going home. My wife drove because I was convinced that I was going to pass out. following this episode, everytime I stepped out of our home I would go into spasms. Convinced I had cancer or something equally as bad, I went to a series of doctors, was hospitalized twice and had countless tests. Finally a few years later diagnosed with IBS.I have learned how to cope over the years (30 +) and it has not controlled my life too too much, but still at the first cramp, I get anxious if I feel trapped, or not in control. I have this year started on "Mikes Tapes", currently on day 70 and truly believe they are helping my anxiety considerably. Yesterday for the first time in about 3 years I went to church because I did not have to worry about embarassing myself in the middle of the service by going to the bathroom (Which is at the front of our church)So for me the tapes have been a godsend.-----Update for Brett, Feb 13, 2006:"I am on day thirty something... [My symptoms] are/were IBS D all the time, until complete evacuation was accomplished. I also had stomach pain, cramping, severe anxiety, depression, and a few other problems. Everything but gas. The tapes are changing me day by day, and I am slowly getting my life back after close to 20 years. I would suggest taking a stroll down to the CBT Forum and read everything down there. There is a wealth of information there, along with plenty of positive stories..."-Edited to add update for Wmtand


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted by Kerry from Australia on .. - "I've finished round 2 and am feeling good. stable again and back on track. It was no easy task with two young children but I made the time and I'm glad I did.If you are thinking of trying the hypno but haven't yet I recommend it!"


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another update from Robby:-----------------------I need to share this with people who understand.I just got back to my camper after taking my DH to the airport. I did got to the bathroom a few times and was nervous (not anxious) about being able to leave on time, we left the camper around 7:30am and within a few minutes of being on the road my nervousness settled down and then I was just fine. And when I got back to the camper an hour later and stepped out of the car it felt like a natural event. Not like BM(Before Mike's CD's), when I would arrive home in the past I would have this excited feeling of being back to my safe haven, in my comfort zone, and hoping to never having to leave it again, EVER.I can now see just how much Mike's CD's have done for me. Even thought I had several days to think and worry about my IBS and how bad it was going to effect me this morning, once I climbed into the car, I relaxed and didn't have a single thought or problem with IBS, my stomach was calm, no anxiety at all, and, in fact, I could not tell you where or if there were any gas stations anywhere on the route that we took which I had never been on before.Thanks for listeningRobbyOn my way to being symptom free using Mike's IBS Audio Program 100.http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.comFollow my progress in the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy forum:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/420105181 ------------------`


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.remedyfind.com/rem.asp?ID=18905From PAS - 2/23/2006 :"IBS Audio 100This system of treatment requires a commitment, but is worth the effort. I suffered with IBS A (Alternating between D and C) for years. After 1 1/2 years I am symptom free. I believe it is worth every penny." .


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another recent bit of encouragement - from another source ~Posted as one of the customer reviews:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002VKAO...lance&n=3760901IBS Audio Program 100great product, March 21, 2006 CaliforniaI have finally found something that has helped my IBS. I recommend it to anyone suffering. ===.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted Sat Apr 29 2006 11:27 PM Hi everyone, AZmom here. Just thought I pop in to say hi and give a quick update. It has been at least 5 or 6 years now, since I used Mike's hypnotherapy program and am still doing great. IBS is a shadow now, it is in the back of my mind rather than dominating my life. I function very well day to day. Sometimes I am surprised to realize I haven't thought about IBS for a while, or find myself in a situation that used to put me in a panic. I think about the "what ifs..." once in a while, which was a huge problem before, but now I am able to get rid of the thought as soon as I recognize it.I still get D on occasion, but I can usually figure out why...consuming alcohol and allergies will always trigger an attack. I can shrug it off easily with "It's just my allergies, it's not the IBS returning." I guess mainly I have learned to under-react to IBS symptoms. I realize these are CBT techniques. I tried using them for years before I used Mike's program, but without the hypno to help me change my way of thinking CBT was not enough. There is life after IBS. I wish you all the best.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some more encouragement!







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-...n=3760901&s=hpcPosted by: D. Anderson (Newark, DE)***** Best product for IBS!, May 18, 2006I believed I may of had ibs for all of my life, however I really noticed it after getting off a well known medication. After searching for over two years I finally found something that really works for the long term. My underlining problem though is anxiety (social) and that really is what causes my ibs. But this cd helps with anxiety as well. For the price of this cd it's well worth it for your health. Although I'm not 100% healed I am able to live my life comfortably with less anxiety and less ibs symptoms....----Posted by: Robin L. Mcdorman (SAN CLEMENTE, CA )***** great product, March 21, 2006I have finally found something that has helped my IBS. I recommend it to anyone suffering.Edited for an error.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another recent review from Amazon about Heather's book and Mike's program! The First Year- IBS, March 1, 2006Reviewer: Mary H. Wright "Children's book author" (Houston, TX USA) -"Having just been diagnosed with IBS, but realizing I've had it for some time, I ordered this book and found it to be extremely helpful. It reviews Dr. Michael Mahoney's hypnothearpy CDs which I bought and have found to be just the ticket. I would heartily reccomend this book for anyone with IBS."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A few more reviews from above site:***** Better than any drug helped, June 19, 2006Reviewer: Kim I have been diagnosed with IBS and am on a prescription that helps but my problem is the anxiety which still causes problems with my digestive system. I am only part way into the Audio 100 and am already noticing a big difference in the way I feel when I leave home. I highly recommend this program!! --------***** Haven't felt this good in years!, June 6, 2006Reviewer: Jenks (Orange County, CA) - After trying every medication/diet imaginable over the last 7 years, I tried the IBS 100 CD's and have finally found relief! The hypnosis program has worked wonders for me. Over the last 6 months I have gone off all of my medications and am far less sensitive to stress and diet triggers. Hypnotherapy really works! It has helped me to manage stress in my life so that it doesn't affect me the way that it used to, and I can eat the foods I havent been able to eat in years. I highly recommend this product!--------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

As you know, I try to also help folks out on Heather's BB from time to time re Mike's program, and Heather asked if she could use my story for her newsletter - she did - and it here is what happened as a result of my story -







*blush*---------------../news/newsletter/06/071106.htmlAnother Heartfelt Success with the IBS Hypnotherapy ProgramOne of the best avenues for actually treating IBS through a mind-body approach is hypnotherapy, and we recently had an astonishing letter from a woman named Marilyn who had literally tried almost everything - all to no avail - to help her IBS. Thanks to gut-directed hypnotherapy she finally has her life back, and she's so grateful she now spends her time helping others with IBS. Hypnotherapy is the ONLY current treatment for IBS that holds the potential of actually curing the underlying brain-gut dysfunction, and Marilyn's letter encouraged another reader, Stephanie, to share her story below. I hope Stephanie inspires you to explore this terrific therapy.Heather, I, too, am a testimony for the IBS Audio 100 Program for self-hypnosis. Like Marilyn, the letter writer in a previous newsletter, I tried it as a last resort - out of desperation.The first thing I noticed was a change in my thought pattern and my reactions to stressful situations. Then I slowly began to see a change in my bowel movement. The changes went back and forth for me for a while because I'd just started a new job that was very stressful, along with the fact that I am a full time wife and mother who's taking a full course load in college. So I knew that if was to work for me, it had to be pretty good. It was difficult for me to stay on track with the schedule at times, but I was persistent because I knew that this was something I had to do for myself. With such a busy schedule, I was always tired when I listened to it and would fall asleep every time. Thank goodness hypnotherapy works on the subconscious, allowing the subject to totally relax. I began to see a total healing in about 75 days. For the first time in years, I have eaten a full tossed salad as a main course, ice cream and other things that I had sworn off because of IBS. My only concern now is keeping my weight down. I commend Michael Mahoney for a terrific, effective program. It works. It truly works. It is worth the money. There is no reason for people to suffer unnecessarily. Thanks for all that you do. I hope that others will listen as well. Stephanie Norton Thank you, Stephanie! I am so thrilled to hear you're doing better! ~ Heather ===================================


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

I finally did it-I ordered Mikes tapes. I too, like so many of you are desperate and have tried so many other things. I was considering going to a behavioral therapist but decided to give this a try first. I have gone to hypnotherapy before. I am pretty sure it didn't work for me because I had to go to an office weekly and the stress of getting there and being there put me on guard. I am hoping that doing this in the privacy of my own home will make a world of difference. I just came back from a weekend trip that once again resulted in taking imodium. I was very disappointed. I am certain that alot of my IBS worries are worse because of the constant thoughts and worries. You've all been there so you know what I mean. I am looking forward to getting the tapes and starting. I am leaving for vacation in 2 weeks. Hopefully they will make it in the mail before than. Wish me luck!!!!!! :


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi jomo - I DO wish you luck - please feel free to join us over in the hypno forum for support if you wish. Remember to be patient and we are here to help you along the way if you need it. All the best to you in your journey!


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Thannks Marilyn! I received the CD's today. I am looking forward to getting started.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Update from Cacti reported on Hypno forum - be encouraged!







-------Hi - I just wanted to add my support and say hello! I am nearly through with listening to the CDs for the 2nd time - I feel that I have been on a long journey but the destination is fantastic! Just been away other night and had 2 fabulous meals out and rarely thought about IBS (this would have been impossible 1 year ago - the first thing I did when entering a bar/restaurant was check out where the toilets where!!!). Good luck on your journey, take your time and enjoy the process.....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another 5 star rating on Amazon: ***** Calming and peaceful, July 31, 2006Reviewer: shannon (Belfair, Wa USA) - "I am only on the second cd but i can tell you this, i am calmer and able to handle stress better, and my stomach problems are better too. I still have some issues with my stomach but as i said before that i am only on the second cd. Most every night i fall asleep to the relaxing voice of Dr. Mahoney, he says you don't have to stay awake to have the message work and he is right after the first night i notice a change in the way i handle stress."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

a few more encouragers:http://www.remedyfind.com/treatments/125/1528/posted by 'PAS' Cary, NCThis system of treatment requires a commitment, but is worth the effort. I suffered with IBS A for years. After 1 1/2 years I am symptom free. I believe it is worth every penny. -----posted by 'nessmu' Denver, CO.I use IBS audio 100 every night.i bought ibs audio program 100 full of doubt - i thought it was expensive and i didn't "believe" in hypnosis... but i was in severe pain and desperate.80 days later and not only am i 90-100% IBS-free, but i am more relaxed and easy-going in general.it has literally changed my life.--


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Recently posted by 2skinny: Thank you for sharing - this is a great encouragement:---Hi,I've gotten up into about 1/2 way through session 4 of Mike's tapes. The improvements I have noticed in my IBS-D areretty much complete "regularity" nowpain/cramping is now much more rare occurrenceeasier & faster recovery from occasional times I do have any IBS problemsOther things I and other people have noticed:I'm a LOT less anxious overallI sleep WAY betterI have lost my fear of going out almost completelyI'm generally feeling less moody and more relaxedNow, I have to admit that I have also made dietary changes - I have cut out all gluten and drastically cut down on caffeine and sugar, but I haven't needed my anti-spasmodics in a long time, and I decided that I didn't need the anti-depressants after all. Also, I just got back from over a weeklong trip to Europe. Normally the very idea of getting on a plane would have me so terrified I wouldn't be able to think (or even walk)straight, let alone the idea of being in a strange country where they might not have available toilets. Not only did I make the whole trip - 8 - 10 hours one way going either way AND during a terrorist alert - with NO anxiety, I took multiple day trips while out there, including one on a boat with NO toilet available - all with NO anxiety or relapse. I even tried to talk my brain into being afraid on one of the plane trips and it just wouldn't listen. I don't know if the IBS 100 Program was entirely the reason for this huge turnaround for me, but I really feel that it has helped a whole lot not only my IBS, but my overall ability to deal with stress. Even my husband who doesn't have IBS likes to listen to the tapes with me because they completely override his chronic insomnia. I like the program a lot!http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s...09252#420109252


----------



## 20579 (Sep 14, 2006)

Marilyn... I too have suffered for 15+ yrs and have tried and failed at many attempts with diets, meds, natural vitamins and herbs, antidepressants and the like. I have just recently been prescribed Elavil.. and am feeling a bit hesitant to take yet another antidepressant. Am weary, worn out, angry and just plain fed up with not being able to enjoy life, my three kids and all that I love. So here I go again... feeling like a lab rat and going to just take it to see if it helps. I'm ready to try anything at this point in my life, soon to be 42 yrs old, premenopausal and want to break the chain2theloo!! Am pleased to hear that I am not just a number and not alone on this painful journey and that there are sufferers out there finding freedom!Happy you have found a key to your chain!Live, love and laugh!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Chained, and welcome!







Elavil helped me briefly, but wasn't the "magic bullet" to end all of my IBS symptoms - it worked for awhile, then stopped. But it has shown to be quite helpful to many, so worth a try! Read all you can about all the treatments, and do what you feel is best for you.For a bit of encouragement - here is yet another inspiring post from .. - This was just posted today from "berry" in Canada:"I have two words for you: DO IT ! I just logged on to the message boards for the first time today to come and tell others about my recent experience with the program.Like most others here, I tried so many different avenues to get my IBS-D under control. I am amazed at the results from the hypnosis program. Amazed!!!I started it in May (2006), and by early July, when I wasn't seeing any magical changes, I started to get discouraged. I stuck to it anyway, "just in case"... and I'm incredibly happy to announce that I was able to take a 14-hour road trip (!!!!) to go on my first vacation in 7 years (!!!!!) in early September.I started noticing the changes in August. My perpetual fear of getting caught somewhere far from a restroom is completely gone. I kid you not. I feel so much more in control! I'm still careful about what I eat, but I no longer "fear" food, if that makes any sense. Seriously... try the program. When you're through with it, you'll be amazed at how inexpensive your freedom was in the end!p.s. - I've been eating out at least once a week since August, just because I finally can !... I'll stop soon, not because it's physically uncomfortable for me (my old excuse), but because I can't afford it. That's a problem I can live with! "


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIHT and CBT lots of information very impressive"These psychological treatments have proven to have several important advantages that make it likely that they will be increasingly important in the care of IBS in the coming years. They often work well for patients who have not improved from regular medical treatment, they have no uncomfortable side effects and they produce long-term improvement in symptoms. Finally, they often enhance psychological well-being and quality of life in addition to improving gastrointestinal symptoms."http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/509100052


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

An encourging recent post from Forrest: (Thank you for sharing, Forrest!)["Well i havnt posted for a bit because i have been doing everything to battle my ibs on my own terms not to let the ibs rule me but for the past month i have been doing very well with mikes tapes,meds,and keeping my mind on other tasks in hand and staying off the net i have only had d one time this hole month and doing well i just wanted to say hi to everyone and thanks for all the support and i will check in from time to time!!"]


----------



## 23602 (Oct 30, 2006)

Mike's tapes, are they hard to understand for a non-english speaking sufferer like myself? I find this very interesting, tho english aint my primary language.Hope anyone can answer this!


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it possible to get like a CD for the hypnotism?I have one for confidense, my dad had one for quitting smoking, perhaps theres one for IBS? I wanna calm down the pain, and pain related anxiety, though, not so much stop worrying about weather places have bathroom or not (that's how another IBS hypnotism CD I saw was, just trying to help you stop worrying about going to the bathroom).


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Aha, I found a good looking IBS Hypnotherapy CD and ordered it.I strongly believe in the powers of hypnotism since I've had it help me in the past in other areas and over time it worked incredibly well.Wish me luck!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Zaepher,No problem on English not being your native language- many folks have been helped with their IBS symptoms and the program has been used by individuals in 37 countries - and a few have even said it helped them improve their English, so no worries there.You can find more info about it on www.ibscds.com - Good luck to you and if you have any questions, feel free to ask here or PM me.All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Recently Posted on .. - 100 Days of the IBS Audio Program completed - And I must say that I am MUCH improved!! ... I would say I am 90% better than I was in August when I started and 150% better than I was in February when I contemplated admitting myself to hospital. My attacks are wayyyyyy down - 1 or 2 every week or 2. Compared to 3 or 4 a day is phenomenal. I am so very happy with my progress so far. I can't wait until I see the GI on Dec. 11 to let him know what I have done for myself since I saw him in May. He will be pleased with the progress... If you haven't tried the program, what are you waiting for? Seriously, it has saved me, physically and mentally. Go ahead, order it!! It is far more valuable than the small investment!Cassandra


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

And another...November 20, 2006 From Aly on ..:I am only on day 22 (This is my second time doing the CDs), but I can see some great improvement! I recently had a big move-- across the ocean to England with my fiancÃ© for grad school. With all of the stress, I expected to have a really rough time. I was struggling when I arrived and couldn't sleep well. I remembered how well I slept with the CDs, so I decided to give them a try again. The first time was calming but didn't seem to help my IBS drastically. Anyway, I've noticed that my attacks are so much quicker and less intense. This weekend I was out of my apartment both days all day. That's a huge deal for me. I went into Birmingham on Sunday and even ate out at an Italian restaurant (splurging on garlic bread) and ate a pretzel from the German market with Nutella on it. Normally, I could never do it-- physically AND emotionally. I would have never wanted to try it. I did and nothing happened. I feel like my mind is starting to tell my body it's OK to eat a little bit of stuff I normally wouldn't. It's such a freeing experience! But the most important part is that my attacks are so much better. If I have a bad belly day, it could be a few hours, never days upon days like it used to be. SO, I just wanted to share my thoughts...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

November 28, 2006 - From ..:Hi, just wanted to say that this program is fantastic. I have suffered with IBS for over 30 years, I have spent a fortune on trying cure after cure .... and never any real relief until now. I am a new person, I have just finished the course, I started having positive results quite early in the program and now I am symptom free!! which is not a statement I would make lightly. I have just been through one of the most stressful times in my life, nursing my mother for 4 weeks until her death, and then a whole heap of stuff to deal with afterward which would have in the past caused me a nightmare situation with my IBS. It was such a comfort to have my 1/2hr listening to the C.D. a real life saver in just givng me relaxation and peace and of course no IBS symtoms. Anyone who reads this who is considering trying this program I say "go for it" the best money I have ever spent!!! Thanks to Heather and Mike, God Bless you both. Regards Trish-----------------2006 From Kathy W. on ...com:I have suffered from IBS for about 36 years. I have been to many doctors, including the Mayo Clinic and herbalists. None were able to really help for the long termâ€¦ For the past two years I have been nearly symptom-free. I attribute this to two things - using the principles â€¦ set out in Eating for IBS and the IBS Audio Program 100tm hypnosis (CDs).While I was skeptical about the benefits of the hypnosis tapes, I used them just as prescribed for 100 days and have been nearly symptom-free since. Thank you so much for helping me and others with IBS. You should know that I have been able to travel to Ireland (4 times) and various destinations in the United States over the past two years without a single accident.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Recent comments and update from Brett - ... I'll add a little about your concern in regards to the tapes conflicting with religion as I had the same concerns. I have to admit when I purchased the tapes last december my faith wasn't as deep as it is today, but I still asked my Lord for guidance in prayer before purchasing the tapes. You could also talk to your Pastor or church official about it if need be. As Eric said, Hypnosis has gotten a bad wrap from tv shows in the past for entertainment value. I'm sure you've watched a show or two where they hypnotize people on stage and make them bark like a dog, etc, etc... This isn't what it's all about at all. It's not voodoo or hocus pocus or anything like that. Not in this case. They are very relaxing, and for most people, they just work. I've gotten great results from listening to Mike's program. Results will vary but in my case I saw some results within a few weeks. Gradually over the past year I've gotten better and better and can honetly say my life is just about back to normal. I go anywhere, anytime. Today my wife and I went Shopping for 4 hours looking for Christmas decorations for the yard. We searched everywhere for a nativity set for the front yard with no luck, but the important thing is I was able to do this, whereas if you read up on posts from last year you will see that I was a total mess. I couldn't be in a store more than 5/10 minutes. Sorry for getting off track here, my fingers wouldn't stop typing. Back to the reason I responded, as said, I also had to weigh the tapes over taking meds the rest of my life. I tried antidepressants among many many other things. 1, they didn't work and 2, I didn't like the state of mind they put me in. Good luck with whatever you decide, and God Bless.Brett, IBS-D for at least 19 years. Have it under control with 1 Imodium and 2 fibercon pills per day, and thanks to Mike Tapes my anxiety attacks are few and far between.----.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some more positive encouragement - December 6, 2006 From Lisa Marie in Lakewood, Colorado, on ..:Last night was my final night on the program. I can't believe how quickly it went by. Now I'm excited about listening to my favorite sessions (2 and 3) whenever I want. I definitely notice a huge improvement; especially in one particular area. The hypno really helped me get over my restaurant anxiety. Just walking into a restaurant used to give me an IBS attack, no matter how safely I ate. The imagery in the program really helped me calm myself down so that I can now eat out without worrying about getting sick! I feel like I can start to take part in normal activities again; what a great feeling!I have also noticed a reduction in gas and bloating. Awhile back I posted that my gassiness was coming back and M. explained about the "mind armies"... well, the gas isn't totally gone yet, but it's gotten better, so hopefully it will completely go away again, this time for good! But I'm just so happy with the overall progress I made! Thank you, Michael!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

December 5, 2006 From herby1618 inQld, Australia from Remedy Find - IBS - AExcellentAfter suffering IBS for over 30 years i have finally found something that actually works. Michael Mahoney's 100 day audio program is beautiful to listen to and resutls happen in a short time. i have just been through a terrible stressful time, usually i would be a mess, IBS would be at its worst!! However I am doing really well, along with Insoluble fiber eveyday i have what i am sure is a normal and healthy bowel. I highly recommend this treatment..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

January 5. 2007 From SeaDragon in Indiana on ..:Re the IBS Audio Program - Just some encouragement. Our daughter (freshman in HS) has started the (CD) series. After only 3 days on session 1 she was sleeping more restfully. She really liked session 2, and last night started session 3. We are following the eating guidelines as well, but she has now been 4 weeks without an attack. It's like a miracle. I would recommend this program based on this experience alone. Thank you. January 3, 2007 From Lisa Marie in Lakewood, CO on ..: (Anxiety CD)Thanks, my mom loves it! Thanks for spending time on the phone with me to figure out which CD would be best for my mom. I was afraid she'd think the whole hypno thing was "weird" and wouldn't try it, but she really likes it! I got her the "Anxiety" CD and she's been listening almost daily since Christmas. She's been having a hard time with migraines lately, so the CD has really been helping her to relax. Anyway, just wanted to say "Thanks!" to you and Michael!January 3, 2007 Update from Brett on Amazon I bought these tapes one year ago after suffering with IBS for 18 years and trying every med known to man. I was at a point where I could no longer step out the front door to go to work without my gut cramping up and usually resulted in making a U-turn to get home ASAP to get to the bathroom. Fast forward one year, I'm 85% better. I no longer get panic attacks when someone asks me to walk out the front door. I can't say enough about Mike's Tapes or the support people he has in place. His voice is calming which in turn allowed me to relax and drift off into a sleep during every session. I saw small results in the first week of listening and over time started noticing big changes in my IBS. My only regret is not getting these tapes sooner. My family and I lost alot of years of doing things together because of this nasty condition. Thank you Mike Mahoney for giving me my life back. Bless You


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The Application of Clinical Hypnotherapy with the Primary IBS PatientBy Michael Mahoney Clinical HypnotherapistA Comparative Analysis of Clinical Outcomes in the Refractive IBS Patient vs. the Newly DiagnosedThe successful use of clinical hypnotherapy (CHT) for the treatment of patients with irritable bowel syndrome has been established in at least 14 published studies (1) (2) where it has been shown to produce significant reduction in the cardinal IBS symptoms and associated symptoms such as anxiety. The success of this treatment method in the clinical setting is contingent upon the protocol being gut-directed or gut-specific, i.e. directly addressing the digestive tract, balancing the dismotility and restoring its proper function while allowing the patient to take part in their own healing. Sufferers who consider hypnotherapy currently tend to do so as a 'last resort' rather than a first approach after diagnosis...Click on link to read more ~http://www.ibsgroup.org/php/articles.phtml?oid=588107872


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

New post on hypno forum- March 30, 2007 From Masterplan in the UK:I'm on day 58 now and I've finally started to see some rewards, I think. But the crazy thing is that I didn't notice.Over the past week or so I've got on buses, I've been in the car, I've got a coach to London and back, been on the tube, taken taxis in London, met a load of new people. These are things I hadn't done in nearly a year. And throughout almost all of it I'd practically forgotten I even had IBS, even though the symptoms haven't really gone away. I put this down to Mike's work on the subconscious mind. I admit, I was HUGELY sceptical about this. I appreciated that changes could be made at a conscious level and believed in that. But the only way I can explain the sudden disappearance of my worries is that the CDs have really got beneath that and changed things inside my head. I'm trying not to get carried away here, but it really is a long time since I've just walked around somewhere strange and not worried.-----From a private email:March 30, 2007 Update From R.S. Hi Marilyn,Long time, no hear from me - 'cause I'm doing GREAT!â€¦ I am 110% better with my IBS-D! After the IBS tapes and the TIP CDs, I started the Emotional Recovery CD's in conjunction with Questran, which I have since stopped taking. Then, this past fall, my husband looked for a new job that would possibly take us out of state. I stopped the CDs for awhile since we had too much going on. He ended up getting a job offer on the last Friday of 2006 for a job in Atlanta (a longgggg way from Colorado!). We got the house ready, put it up for sale, packed, and moved in one month, driving cross-country over a weekend, and putting in 12 hour days as we drove. I left my kids (grown) and my parents and my long-time friends behind â€" emotional for sure. After one week, hubby went to Philly for training for a month, leaving me to get everything arranged in our new city, and leaving me alone in an unfamiliar area. I went to 8 job interviews, got a job, and have started working... Etc, Etc. And it suddenly hit me today... ABSOLUTELY NO IBS! NONE! NADA! ZILCH! I never even thought about it, which is why I am amazed. I actually drove 1300 miles without a thought for where the nearest bathroom was! We went across Kansas and Missouri where a bush to squat behind is hard to come by, much less a rest area. I went to job interviews with no problem. I am working with no problem. I drive in heavy Atlanta traffic (4th worst in the country, from what I hear) with no thought of even needing to go. If I have a twinge, I don't even worry about it! Mike is an absolute GODSEND. I don't know what I would have done without him and the tapes - I was seriously at rock-bottom when I tried the CDs as a last resort. Thank you so much for your support, too, Marilyn! I just had to tell you how far I have come and ask you to please pass this on to Mike - THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!Take care, R.







Be further encouraged!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Marilyn, Don't know if responses are allowed here but I have to say how happy I am to see Masterplan doing well from the tapes.







I remember him from the anxiety forum and to go from wanting to end it all to this is just AWESOME!!! Great news. Thanks for the update.Brett


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I remember masterplan as well, that is great news.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumping for new inquiries.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

DDW: Hypnotherapy Effective in Children With Bowel Pain By Michael Smith, Senior Staff Writer, MedPage Today Reviewed by Zalman S. Agus, MD; Emeritus Professor at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine. May 22, 2007Add Your Knowledge™ Additional DDW Coverage WASHINGTON, May 22 -- Hypnotherapy is superior to standard care in children and adolescents with functional abdominal pain and irritable bowel syndrome, a Dutch researcher said here. Action PointsExplain to interested patients that many children complain of functional abdominal pain and irritable bowel syndrome, but with no evidence of an underlying disorder. Note that this study suggests that hypnotherapy is highly effective in treating these children. This study was published as an abstract and presented orally at a conference. These data and conclusions should be considered to be preliminary as they have not yet been reviewed and published in a peer-reviewed publication. In a randomized controlled trial, hypnotherapy led to a cure by the end of treatment in 59% of 53 young patients compared with 12% of those getting standard care, according to Arine Vlieger, M.D., Ph.D., of St. Antonius Hospital in Nieuwegein. The difference was significant at P<0.001, Dr. Vlieger said during Digestive Disease Week sessions. What's more, after a year of follow-up, the hypnotherapy had resulted in a cure in 85% of the children, compared to 25% of those getting standard care, she said. The treatment -- using a modified Manchester protocol -- was "highly effective," Dr. Vlieger said, adding that further studies should be undertaken to confirm the results. The Manchester protocol is one of several hypnotherapy approaches to gut disorders shown to be effective in adults, but not previously been tested in children, she said. The children ranged in age from eight to 18, and had suffered from functional abdominal pain and irritable bowel syndrome -- with no evidence of an underlying disorder -- for an average of 3.4 years. The condition is a common cause for pediatric consultations, she said, with reported prevalence of between 1% and 19%. Standard care is pain medication, combined with explanations of a sensitive gut and attempts to modify pain triggers. In the study, the patients were randomized to six half-hour hypnotherapy sessions over three-months or to standard medical care combined with six half-hour sessions of supportive therapy, including such efforts as trying to identify pain triggers. The researchers defined a cure as more than an 80% improvement in pain scores. All but one of the patients completed treatment and pain scores decreased significantly in each group, Dr. Vlieger said. Specifically: Mean pain intensity scores in the hypnotherapy group decreased from 13.5 at the start of the study to 3.0 at the end of treatment and 1.4 after a year of follow-up. Scores in the standard care group fell from 14.2 to 9.8 at the end of treatment and 8.0 after a year. Other symptoms also fell significantly, but there was no difference between groups, she said. The finding is not a surprise, commented Maria Abreu, M.D., of Mount Sinai in New York, who moderated the press conference at which Dr. Vlieger discussed her findings. "If there was any group of humans who would be very prone to improve with hypnotherapy," she said, "it would be children -- they have less baggage than adults." Dr. Abreu, who was not involved in the research, said the trend in treating such patients is to use drugs. "It's much easier to write a prescription than to go through the process of hypnotherapy," she said. What's more, health insurance is more likely to pay for drug therapy than hypnotherapy, she said, "which may result in underuse of something with a tremendous effect." http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverag...Meeting/tb/5725---Hypnotherapy Highly Effective for Pediatric Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Functional Abdominal Pain: Presented at DDW By Bruce Sylvester WASHINGTON, DC -- May 22, 2007 -- Hypnotherapy is effective for the treatment of children with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and functional abdominal pain (FAP), investigators reported here at Digestive Diseases Week (DDW). "The children we studied had very long-lasting symptoms, and hypnotherapy proved to be highly effective with this group," said lead investigator and presenter Arine Vlieger, MD, PhD, pediatrics fellow, St. Antonius Hospital, Nieuwegein, Netherlands. FAP and IBS are among the most common reasons for consultation in pediatrics, with reported prevalence rates of 1% to 19%, according to Dr. Vlieger and colleagues. Treatment usually consists of education, reassurance and dietary advice. Among children treated with the standard approach, 25% to 66% continue to experience symptoms. Gut-directed hypnotherapy has been shown to be highly effective in the treatment of adult patients with IBS. So Dr. Vlieger and colleagues conducted a study to evaluate this treatment approach in a pediatric population. The investigators enrolled 53 children between the ages of 8 and 18 years who had been diagnosed with IBS or FAP. The subjects were randomized to standard therapy or to 6 hypnotherapy sessions of 30 minutes over a 3-month period. The endpoints of the study were pain intensity, pain frequency, as nausea, headache and appetite. The investigators recorded findings at baseline and at 1, 2, and 3 months after randomization, and 6 and 12 months after therapy. They defined a cure as a greater than 80% improvement in pain. At 3 months, the investigators observed a cure rate of 59% for treated subjects versus 12% in subjects receiving conventional therapy. After 1 year, the cure rate reached 85% for hypnotherapy-treated subjects and 25% for those receiving conventional therapy. The authors concluded, "Gut-directed hypnotherapy is highly superior to conventional therapy in the treatment of children with longstanding FAP or IBS. Further studies are warranted to confirm our findings." http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...52572E300752C7A


----------



## saradel (May 30, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone here!I'm new here, but my stomach has been ruining my life as long as I can remember. I'm 20, and I was so embarassed about my symptoms, I suffered in silence until I finally mustered up the courage to go to the doctors more recently. My diet of plain rice and pepto bismol for years couldn't have been good for me.I am a massage therapist, and am very into alternative medicine and holistic healing, and am extremely excited to see that hypnotherapy and accupuncture are proven methods of dealing with IBS. I can't wait to make an appointment, or buy some CD's.I can't even start to explain how glad I am to have came upon this site at a time when I thought all was hopeless! Everything I read here is helpful to me, especially considering the very little I knew about IBS just a few months ago. I was told like I'm sure everyone else was to "eat more fiber" and of course, that just made it worse.So thank you again everyone! I now have hope that I can find my own way to deal with these awful symptoms.-saradel


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Saradel, and welcome!If you need more info regarding the recorded hypnotherapy program of CDs that helped me and a lot of folks on this BB, feel free to call for support or take a peek at the website (www.IBSCDS.com) - we are all happy to help and encourage....All the best to you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another success story written to Heather and Mike- Can't thank you and Michael enough...Heather, I've been meaning to send this for a few months , but was afraid I'd "jinx" something...I can not adequately express my gratitude to you and Michael Mahoney (hypnotherapy CDs) for giving me my "normal" life back. I got sick last July and was so sick that I was down to 95 lbs (severe pain, diarrhea, nausea, loss of appetite etc.) My gastro doc did the complete workup to rule out all the other stuff, and ultimately said it was IBS. They put me on antispasmodic that didn't do much except make my mouth so dry it was impossible to swallow. I went to the library to do my own research and came home with your book. Thank you for telling me what I could eat without getting sick. Within a few weeks I ordered Michael's CDs....another miracle!!!! After listening to the first session, I slept through the night with no Ambien. I continued all the sessions, even going on a trip to St. Croix that had been planned for a long time. I developed anxiety/panic attacks about 2 months after my diagnosis and was taking Atavan for them. I have been done with the CDs for about 5-6 months now and am back up to about 105 lbs (my normal is 110-115). The only medication that I take is one tablet of Zoloft per day...nothing else. My "safe" food list continues to expand and I can eat ALMOST everything I used to&#8230;Thank you again for helping me when my doctors couldn't seem to. I would so appreciate it if you could forward this thank you to Michael (I didn't know how to get this to him). Please feel free to use this in any way that might help someone else...Sincerely....Jill http://www.IBSCDS.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

From Heather's NewsletterJune 12, 2007 From C. Brooks, Toronto, Canada My Life Has Turned Around! Dear Heather,I just wanted to write to you and tell you how much my life has improved since I found your site almost 2 years ago! I was a sufferer of IBS-Constipation for more than half of my life (I am in my early 40’s now).I began by following your diet and taking your Tummy Fiber. Things improved greatly, but I still had my down times when the symptoms returned (temporarily). Then in January of this year, I read a testimonial for the IBS Audio program 100 (the hypnotherapy CDs) from an IBS sufferer. I decided that I had nothing to lose so I ordered the program.I can’t describe how much my life has turned around! I realize now just how consumed my day to day thoughts were about my tummy and the IBS. And since I have completed the program, I am so much more at ease and my 'problems' seem to have all but disappeared. I am not in any way pre-occupied with bloating and how my clothes will fit, etc. I honestly can't describe how or why the program worked, I am just thrilled to report back that it did work. I hope that you can share my testimonial in order to reach anyone suffering from IBS. There is hope for recovery, there truly is! Thanks for all of the work you've done! I shudder to think of where my life would be if I hadn't stumbled across this site almost 2 years ago.C. BrooksToronto, Canada


----------



## fkm (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey everyone,An interesting topic - I would have been sceptical but hypnotherapy HAS been clinically proven to reduce overall IBS symptoms via placebo controlled studies. A caveat though, it proved more benefical with a trained hypnotherapist rather than self-hypnosis (eg listening to a recording at home).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The actual statistics of rate of improvement of in-person vs. recorded are not necessarily that much better to over-ride the benefits of the recorded program.A listing of clinical trials showing the effectiveness of hypnotherapy for IBS can be found here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry674855While it is true that in-person hypnotherapy could be more beneficial, especially if there are "other" issues that the patient needs to have addressed, the actual percentage difference has been clinically trialed by the UNC as well as with Mike's protocol:"The success rate of the IBS audio program was a mere 3.5% less than the success rate of in-person IBS hypnotherapy by Mahoney himself. (Per Michael Mahoney interviews and private documents, February-April 2001). "In-person IBS protocol hypnotherapy may not be widely available unless you live near a tertiary hospital using gut-directed or gut-specific therapy or find a trained IBS hypnotherapist in your area. The advantages (and reason the self-help program was initially developed) is for those too ill to travel for in-person therapy, the lack of availability of trained therapists in your area, and the recorded sessions are more cost effective (compare $89 vs. $500-$1100 for complete live therapy sessions) and the IBS Audio Program also provides LIVE in person support if needed, via phone, email, or website contact page. With this kind of track record, the recorded program provides a lot of positive options for the suffering IBS patient - especially those who have urgency and travel issues.So actually, I think that the IBS Audio Program provides the best of both worlds - but of course, I am biased!!!







It is always so gratifying to speak with folks who have been helped and given their lives back - a wonderful thing, really!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another encouraging story - "From Rob H. on democratic underground.comI was diagnosed with IBS last year (pain-dominant and stress as an aggravating factor) and bought a multi-CD set meant to (be) listened to over the course of 100 days. I wound up listening to it twice and still have to be careful about what I eat, but there are days when I feel completely normal. The gastroenterologist who diagnosed me seemed to know nothing about using hypnotherapy to treat it and prescribed an antidepressant, instead. Thanks to hypnotherapy, I never had to take any of them.It may not work for everyone but in my opinion it's definitely worth trying.It was the 'IBS Audio Program 100' by Michael MahoneyHe's a UK hypnotherapist who's been treating IBS since the early 90s and he's very well known (in the UK, at least). Hypnotherapy for IBS is actually covered by insurance over there and even though the CDs were a bit on the expensive side, though not prohibitively so, I can honestly say they would've been a bargain at twice the price."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some more encouraging stories to add to the pile! December 11, 2007 From CM Bickel – UpdateThey (IBS sessions) are positively marvelous! The brain/gut connection is so obvious now. I only wish they were available many years ago.______________________________________________________________________________________December 7, 2007 From Dajara in Medicine Hat. AB. Canada I did the sessions last year (my last one was Sept 30th of 2006) and I have been so much better since. I had a couple little snags (extreme stress from a wedding and work caused me a couple months of stress) but going from an attack a week to every couple of weeks to one maybe a month is a huge success in my book. I can even eat things that I have missed like pizza and chocolate sometimes (and always in moderation), there is less anxiety about being out in public and I have found wonderful things that I can eat that aren't triggers in anyway shape or form so I don't have to feel like I'm completely missing out. Things will get better it just takes time.. I was starting to feel better after a couple weeks of the sessions. ______________________________________________________________________________________November 19, 2007 From Amanda M. in Sacramento, CaliforniaThey really do help you to feel more calm and relaxed, especially if and when you experience IBS symptoms. I think I'm seeing some improvement mentally, not physically yet. When I start to feel some symptoms creeping on (cramping and pain mostly) I am more able to calm myself down instead of automatically reverting to panic mode and bringing on an attack. When I do suffer from some D, which is more frequent right now because of my stress from starting a new job, I just think "oh well...it's not forever and it just my body doing it's thing again." I was never this dismissive before and always beat myself up like it was my fault for allowing the attack to happen. Long story short, I think the CDs are finally beginning to work on me!! ______________________________________________________________________________________November 19, 2007 From Donna Lindsay, Oregon USAI love Michael's work. I have others (programs in addition to the IBS program) of his… and they are fantastic. I want him to know how helpful he is.______________________________________________________________________________________November 1, 2007 From SwedenI have been doing the hypno program for a week. And I have to say I am already noticing positive effects from it on my mind and body. I think the relaxation is very beneficial for me.______________________________________________________________________________________October 30, 2007 Mr. I.G.R. Sauvage on Amazon.comUnbelievable Results! I bought this product with doubts in my mind to how it would help me, however a couple of weeks into the program and the results were amazing. I have now finished the 100 day program and although I am not 'cured' I am certainly a hell of a lot better off than I was before. If you suffer from IBS I would give this a go!!! ______________________________________________________________________________________October 26, 2007 From ArkansasToday I finished day 42 of the IBS Audio Program and thought I would provide an update on my progress. I have definitely seen some improvement in my IBS symptoms… Historically my worst problem has been urgency and the resulting panic. My heart races every time I get into a car. Forget a bus or a subway (though the latter are hard to find here in Arkansas). The longer and less familiar the journey, the greater the anxiety….Well, it seems that the HT has been pretty effective with the urgency and anxiety… I can now take short journeys of up to an hour though I still have my moments of doubt. The HT seems to nip the panic in the bud (or is that butt?) before it blossoms into full blown urgency... The diarrhea has also disappeared even when I challenge my digestive tract with too much food, especially restaurant food, a sure trigger in the past.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For those interested in getting a download version of the IBS Audio Program as well as other titles, take a peek at Mike's new website - www.healthyaudio.com  .


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

■ February 23, 2008 From DudeWithIBS on ..Started session 4 the other day and this stuff seems to be helping a lot, when I feel the pain start building up I can pretty much knock it out pretty quick, which is really cool, still get a lot of cramps BUT I can usually make 'em go away before the full blown attack starts. Those having a tough time hang in there, you're not alone, trust me!! ______________________________________________________________________________________■ February 19, 2008 - Help for IBS Newsletter from Matthew I wanted to add my voice as someone who has gone through the IBS Audio Program… I am very happy with it. I went through the program last summer and diligently followed the 100 day process. I completed that in early November. It was a slow process but I continued to improve daily, even after no longer listening to the CDs. I went backwards over the holiday because I lost my father to cancer right after Thanksgiving, and there was so much stress associated with it. However, at the end of January I noticed that I had not had a bowel movement in 3-4 days, so I started cutting back on my IBS medicine. Long story short is that I have been completely off my medicine for a week and a half now, have not had an IBS attack, and have had good regular bowel movements. I recommend these CDs for anyone and I am grateful that I found them through you. - Matthew, Honolulu, Hawaii ______________________________________________________________________________________February 5, 2008 – Excerpt from Letter -Help for IBS Newsletter from Joanna …Last summer I also ordered the IBS hypnotherapy program and I have enjoyed the wonderful healing results. … I have learned a lot about myself emotionally and how we react to stressors in our lives. For the first time, I have the clarity of mind to step back and see an overview of how connected we are with body, mind and soul. … It is a very freeing and healing step to take responsibility for one's own healing … I had severe panic attacks and lots of anxiety for about two years, and now I am transforming into a new person who is out and about, and enjoying my passion, big band dancing. It can be done! A happy customer, Joanna


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, terrible paiin right side just under the breast and left shoulder as well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A Few More encouraging stories ~ April 1, 2009 From tired of ibs-d – Ontario, Canada on IBSGroupI joined this site when I ordered the IBS Audio Program 100. I wanted to really give the listening a chance so, as others usually post a week into the program or when they first ordered it... I decided to wait. I've suffered from IBS-D since 1999 or 2000, some weeks daily, others a few times a week. I'm a male living in Ontario, Canada.. nearing the age of 40.I was at my wits end with IBS-D (as my username states) ... there was the prospect of a new job that would require travel on the horizon. Since, the job hasn't panned out.. but I got the program anyway.... I was just plain exhausted from this horrible syndrome. (to me, 'syndrome' is in my head).I am currently on day 85.I have seen some improvement. Specifically, by day 27 which is the first 'rating' that you compare when you first start the program. I would say in general by day 27 I had improved by nearly 50%. Initially, that was a pretty large change in my mind. Don't misunderstand, the program doesn't magically make it all go away, it's still there. It merely talks to your subconscious and helps your mind better deal with the anxiety and such that the IBS brings.So far, I still have instances of IBS-D ... just not as many. I'm okay with that. To me, it was worth the money, anything less is an improvement.Now, at day 85.. from the start of the program I'd estimate I'm improved around 75% ... I will continue to use the recordings even after day 100.It's better controlled, I've had instances that I have still had to make an urgent stop and use a washroom. I've also had times I'd forgotten about... times that I have had the anxiety and bubbling in my stomach and it has passed.... I didn't need to stop. I almost forgot what that was like.I'll continue to update my program/progress... Thanks ______________________________________________________________________________________March 27, 2009 Email to Healthy Audio office from AJR, Houston, TexasMr. Mahoney, please accept this note as my deepest thanks for your IBS 100 program. I am now 70 years of age and in excellent health. I have however been dealing with IBS for about 5 years now, and I am convinced it has been caused by stress and anxiety. In addition, when I have had frequent bouts with bloating etc. my heart would go into atrial fibrillation, which my electrophysiologist attributes to the vegas nerve activity. Early in my course with IBS my physician put me on Lexapro, which I stopped because it gave me nightmares. More recently I was on Zoloft, with the same problem, although it was not as bad. Since taking your IBS 100 program, I have been off the Zoloft for over 2 months and feel really well again. I do watch my diet, but for the most part I consider the program a real Godsend. Your hard work and dedication have worked wonders for me.For that I am deeply grateful and I wish there was yet another way to express my gratitude. I am also interested in your course for managing stress and anxiety and will be ordering that today. Again, thank you for your work.______________________________________________________________________________________March 13, 2009 Update from LynnI feel the CD's are great! I am so much better with all of my symptoms. I may experience a setback maybe once every month and that is it, and the good part is I don't stress about it. Compare that to 2-3 times per week, 2-3 weeks per month. When I say setback it is nothing like I used to experience, with 15 trips to the bathroom before I could leave the house. I am one of the IBSers that has no pain. I do not experience cramps, but I do get uncomfortable at times with the gas/bloating and the more predominate C than D. Sometimes I would get colicky type pains in my upper abdomen, especially if I use Imodium, so I try to steer clear of that. I am firmly convinced that my is 99% emotional/mental/stress related. I have been eating pretty much what I want, within my own set of guidelines. I eat for health, so I keep it clean. I am going to repeat the CD's once I get through them. You need to wait about 2 months, but that's OK, because I am going to order Mike's anxiety CD's, and use those in the interim. Lynn______________________________________________________________________________________March 06th 2009 Email to Healthy Audio Office from O.G Canada.Hello, just wanted to let you know that I purchased your IBS program and it changed my life. Thank you so much, and God bless!Please keep me posted for the release of the Confidence & Self Esteem CD. Thanks again! ______________________________________________________________________________________March 9, 2009 From Aurifere in New York, NYIf you or someone you know suffers from IBS, The IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome self-hypnosis is THE best IBS audio program on the market. Michael Mahoney is the UK's leading specialist in gut-specific hypnotherapy for IBS. Not only is he an expert with a proven track record but (and this is important) his voice is wonderful -- mellow, pleasant and relaxing. It's a soothing voice you can easily live with day after day, unlike many relaxation/hypnosis/meditation voices!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

April 8, 2009 From SJF Wilts. EnglandDear Healthy Audio,I want to get a message to Michael about his IBS Audio Program 100. I have to say this is just the best thing I have done. Your voice is soothing and your understanding of IBS and how it made me feel was amazing. I am a new fan, and have told literally all my family, friends and workmates about you. I have been asked so many times about how it works, and I have to say I simply don’t know, there is nothing I had to do but listen to you. One thing I do tell people though is that you bring a special understanding and gentleness through your program, it often felt as if you were literally guiding me by the hand through those troublesome times, and I am so grateful to you for it. All that was nearly 12 months ago, and now I am so different and alive and enjoying life. I know you have heard it before from many people, but I wanted to add my voice to praising your work. So from the bottom of my heart, thank you. Thank you so so much for your work and dedication. ____________________________________________________________________________________April 22, 2009 Update From Erica in New York on ..I've been finished with the program for a week and a half. I still listen to session 5 every few days (It helps clear my head and I sleep more soundly).My IBS-D has improved dramatically!I had a week and half off from work last week with no IBS symptoms. I went back to work on Monday expecting very severe D, but to my surprise None! I went once (formed) Mon, Tues, and today. Usually I'm very stressed about going to work thus the D.Highly recommend the CDs!! April 6, 2009 From Erica in New York on ..I'm almost done with the 100 day program, around day 90.It has taken some time to realize that my symptoms have improved. I'm not completely free of IBS, still have some cramping and nausea occasionally. BUT, my D has subsided significantly! And I'm back to eating somewhat freely on the weekends with not much consequence.I no longer have to stop on the way to work to use the bathroom and in general I go maybe 1-3 times in the am compared to 4-8 times.I would say my improvement was VERY gradual, I didn't see it happen right away. so keep at it!! Good luck! - Erica - IBS-D


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Im glad this program has worked well for some of you.Unfortunetly for me it hasn't had much of an effect. It seems like it is geared more towards relaxation and stress reliefe, which is fine if that is whats causing your symptoms. But what if its a funcional disorder within your body that stress isn't the cause of?Not trying to be a party pooper, just wanted to tell my experience with it.Good luck.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for your candid comments - no one treatment works for everyone, and I am sorry that this wasnt helpful for you. But the program is not geared specificially for stress at all - nor is IBS caused by stress, but it can affect it. IBS does have a strong anxiety component in that IBS can cause a cycle of anxiety over worry of getting symptoms. The program definitely addresses all aspects of IBS as a functional disorder and only one session deals with learning to relax, the rest of the sessions deal specifically with the symptoms and the pain and associated aspects of IBS.There is no cure for IBS, nor one thing that works for every single person. However, this program has more good feedback than not, which is pretty good considering all the treatments that fall short - and - if you have completed the program through once or twice, or even three times, then, certainly, it is not your way forward. But for many, like myself, another round or two is very helpful, as well as considering personal support if needed!Take care and all the best to you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some recent postive feedback - be encouraged!June 1, 2009 - Letter received at Michael’s PracticeMr Mahoney,I have suffered with IBS for many years and I’m pretty sure I have tried everything that was ever suggested for relief. I spent nights searching the internet to find any different solutions to try. I tried diets, supplements, even crazier diets, lots of different medication, but nothing seemed to work for very long. I had limited my social life to nearly noting, as I was too afraid to go to far from home. My husband was always mad or disappointed in me because I wouldn’t participate in any outside interests.Finally, one night while I was searching the internet, I was on the site ‘ibsgroup.org’ and one entry started with the words – “If you have tried everything else with no relief, you have to try this”. I read on and the woman described your IBS Audio Program 100. I went to the site, read all the information, then checked out your site and learned about you and your qualifications. I ordered the program and followed it faithfully. I began to see positive results after two sessions. I have completed your program and have never felt better. I can not express to you the gratitude I feel for you giving me back my life. Your audio tapes (CDs) helped me in all areas of my life, but it is such a great feeling to be amongst the “living” again. I can enjoy some of the food that I had given up and have no fear of eating out or attending social gatherings. I was even able to give up some of the medication that I had been taking for the stomach pain. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!. My next problem is that now that I can eat almost anything, I am gaining weight. Do you have an audio program for that, also?Again, the words “thank you” do not come near encompassing the gratitude I feel for the relief you have given me. THANK YOU!!!Patty Pontiac IL ______________________________________________________________________________________May 26, 2009 From Ann on MyIrritableBowelSyndrome.com… I tried them (the IBS Audio Program CDs) last year and found them to be very helpful. It helped relieve my anxiety and in turn relieved my symptoms. I highly recommend them.Ann______________________________________________________________________________________May 4, 2009 From Dailystrength Success Story Hi everyone, I used to have IBS and now I no longer suffer from it. I used to never be able to leave my house, was scared to have a job or go on holiday etc....It really does ruin your life. I suffered for 5 years from it but have now been free of it for a year and a half. It used to control my life but now I don't even think about it ever! I don't know if anyone has heard of it but I used the IBS Audio Program 100 as part of my treatment. I think it was really good and I would recommend it. I think it's worth it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some recent encouragement - January 2, 2010 From Bettybw53 on everydayhealth To all that have IBS.... there IS a brain gut connection and there is something that can help you control it. I have been tremendously helped by Michael Mahoney "gut specific" hypnotherapeutic audio program. I am not associated in any way with this product except to say that it WORKS. There are 4 CD's, 100 days of listening. It is magic how it works. Amazing. I started listening one year ago, for 100 days. I am so much better. I used to have to stop to go to the bathroom on the way to work, no more. I used to have gas and bloating, no more. I used to worry about long car trips, standing in line, where to go after eating out..... the list goes on ... you know. I now have the tools Michael Mahoney talks about and my mind takes over.... and I am better. Amazing. Betty __________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY: As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs.If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. December 15, 2009 Excerpt of Letter From Jean on Help:No Pain, No Cramping For Over A Year! Hello IBS friends,I have to strongly, strongly recommend to other folks who deal with IBS the IBS Audio Program 100® (Self Hypnosis). It is fantastic and has served me well for over a year now. With the help of your site and the help of the audio program I am symptom-free now. It's truly a blessing.For example: My IBS was so horrible that the summer of 2008 I cancelled my annual summer visit to my sister's in San Diego. And this is the highlight vacation of my entire year, each year.I had read all the suggestions from Heather what really saved my life, literally, was the IBS Audio Self Hypnosis Program. I know stress triggers my symptoms because occasionally still I will get the gentle ache that is the signal that the unlivable symptoms may begin. I can immediately revert back to what I learned on the CDs and work through it in minutes!This past summer of 2009 and on my other short trips, and also here at home, everything is wonderful. No more PAIN. No more cramping. No more eternal bathroom visits.For those mulling over whether the hypnotherapy CDs are worth the cost, I wholeheartedly say YES! WELL WORTH IT!I just wanted to add that I have seen many, many doctors prior to using the CDs and I mentioned your name and recommended your site to my Primary Care doc, my GE doc, and a therapist. The therapist was especially interested and wrote down the info.I wish more professional health care workers knew about you. Kindest regards,Jean ______________________________________________________________________________________December 3, 2009 From Sanger, CA This is a remarkable program. I used it about five years ago and my symptoms are all but gone! I hope someone else can benefit from this program as I have.______________________________________________________________________________________■ November 19, 2009 Success - From Lynnear Marilyn,My life has done a 360 since doing Mike's tapes. I have gone through the program 3 times, and I am 100% IBS free. I know some would say this is not possible and would say you are symptom-free, stable, etc., but I choose to say IBS free, and it feels good.Mike's tapes were the bulk of my healing, but I also tweaked my hormones. I saw a naturopathic physician, who found I had nil Progesterone. After supplementing with natural (BHRT) cream, that was just the icing on the cake for me.For those that say hypnosis does not work for them, who do a hit or miss of the program, or stop and start it and then say it does not work, I am here to say it does. You have to stay focused and commit to the program, follow the schedule, and realize it does not happen overnight. Sometimes, as in my case, you may have to go through the program several times. Don't give up too quickly.Today, IBS is the farthest thing from my mind. I eat what I want, go wherever I want, and travel with my occupation. I am a new person, mostly due to Mike's tremendous contribution to this condition.Please express my deepest thanks to him. I might check back in, in another 6 months. Lynn _____________________________________________________________________________________November 11, 2009 Ms M.E.S ~ PA I used the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs and loved them!!______________________________________________________________________________________November 09, 2009 Mr D.A N. Sheilds N.E England. Hand written letter to Michael at his practice.On 30 March 2006, I purchased the IBS 100 CD set & consider myself to be effectively cured of this condition thanks to your CD set ... Thank you Michael!______________________________________________________________________________________November 4, 2009 Soothing – From Sofia on AmazonI've been using the (IBS) program for three weeks now, just before I go to bed. I've found the sessions very soothing--so much so that I have been unable to stay awake all the way through (on average, about 30 min). Per author, this is okay as your subconscious mind continues to take in the info. My IBS is very mild, so it is hard to comment on how the program has affected my symptoms. However, I generally feel less tense and am able to fall asleep easily and stay asleep, something that was a challenge for me off and on for quite some time. ______________________________________________________________________________________October 30, 2009 From Fort Collins, ColoradoThe IBS Audio Program 100® is truly incredible-- it absolutely changed my life. Don't take my word for it, though-- check out the reviews… I personally have nothing bad to say about this program. It's calm, it's soothing, and it works. Seriously.______________________________________________________________________________________October 19, 2009 From Laura B Cheshire England Regarding the Anxiety ProgrammeHi Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for the anxiety programme I am really enjoying it and find I can really relate to all the things you say! Although not yet finished it I thought I would send an update. I found the resource libraries very good and explanations you give are an excellent description of the way it sometimes feels! Basically it feels as though the whole programme was written for me personally! When I get my dizzy spells I just think to myself its only anxiety its just a thought! I have made some positive progress feeling a lot more confidant.On the whole I am feeling pretty good still have bad days but they are just that days as opposed to weeks. Thanks again ~Laura B Cheshire England______________________________________________________________________________________September 25, 2009 From Diane L. Oconnor, Richton Park, IL – FIVE Stars – Amazon ReviewI haven't completed this 100 day course yet but I have been enjoying it. I'm more aware of when I tense up which makes it possible for me to calm down sooner and relax the muscles in my stomach. ______________________________________________________________________________________September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Great stuff Marilyn!Cheers,Jackmat


----------



## Sarahlizzy (Oct 8, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Everyone ~Most of the BB members who have been here awhile, know that I came to this BB in 2000 to get some help after having IBS over 17 years, and after trying every single diet, antispasmodic, OTC, RX, SSRI, etc. and to no avail. I was almost housebound with IBS, been to lots of GIs, Mayo Clinic, etc. Finally my GI said to search the Internet, he had exhausted his options.As a very last resort, I tried clinical hypnotherapy - at the urging of other BB members here who have been helped. At that time, the BB was only one single forum, so all the topics were seen by BB visitors. Now with the forums split up, many of the newbies don't realize that the information in the CBT/Hypnotherapy forum (link below) may possibly be helpful to some of you.Clinical hypnotherapy is NOT for everyone - it is not a cure, it is a tool that helps you cope with the anxiety, the brain-gut connection, and it has shown to help alleviate, and in some cases eliminate over 20 IBS symptoms - for me it helped with daily very severe and intense D and abdominal cramping, as well as urgency with travel. But it is not for those who have food allergies, intolerances, etc. or other conditions that are not solely IBS. Also, clinical hypnotherapy helps other areas that are pressing in your life - in my case, I had other health issues/surgeries that it helped with as well as the IBS.Many of you know, that as a result of being helped with the IBS Audio Program 100 of recorded clinical hypnotherapy sessions, I now work with Mike Mahoney of England, who developed this program.We were given the opportunity to exhibit at the IFFGD (International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders)Symposium this month, and clinical hypnotherapy was certainly one of the viable treatment methods presented during the CME Symposia there. We spoke with many physicians, gastroenterologists and medical professionals and we were very encouraged by their comments and validation. From time to time, those like myself, who have been given relief from IBS, have encouraged others on this BB to consider the IBS Audio Program 100 - most who have been helped move on from the BB. Not everyone is helped, and some are helped to different degrees than others depending on severity and longevity of their IBS, and stress factors, etc. and some see relief within 2 weeks of starting the program, others need to complete the program another time or two. However, that being said, clinical trials have shown improvement over and above conventional treatment methods used prior to HT, and lasting years beyond completion. This is a pretty good track record, and is especially attractive to those not wanting to be on meds so often. Clinical trials were conducted with patients who had already exhausted their treatment options, and then found relief with Mike's program.So anyway, just taking a long time to say - Come and visit the CBT/HT forum for more info - I would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have. Read over the success stories, many may be similar to some of the symptoms you are suffering now- I was totally at the end of my rope with IBS - I never traveled, I did all my parenting through the "bathroom door" - it cost me my marriage and I missed out on the greater part of my kids lives and activities because of it - usually curled up in the fetal position with cramping and D for hours at a time - almost every day. I was put on every drug - even those for non-label use - I kept a diary and reading it now and looking back on it, I was in a similar state and feeling pretty much like many of you posting here are currently feeling - so I have been there.Thanks for taking the time to read this - hope it helped a bit!!! Sorry it's so long - Again, I am here to help if I can. Take care and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahlizzy (Oct 8, 2010)

I am entering this forum to try to get help for my nineteen year old daughter who has IBS. We have tried a few things to help her, mostly natural. She is a wonderful girl, has a zeal for life and is very talented. Lately, she has been having a lot of fatigue and that is what led me to this site. I am curious about the hypnotherapy for her. She has no known allergies and keeping a diary of her food intake was not significant in showing reactions in her bowels. The only food that consistently gives her problems is orange juice. I love her so much and want her to have control over her "flair - ups" which are frequent. Thanks to anyone who takes the time to advise us. She is a type A personality and will be very dedicated in any attempts to gain control of her IBS.Thank you, Merribeth (Sarah's mom)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Merribeth,I would be most happy to help you and your daughter Sarah. I have a daughter too, and I know how hard it is to see them suffering.Michael Mahoney, author of the IBS Audio Program, based in Cheshire England, has worked with many young people - in fact, he had one young lady (coincidentally also named Sarah!) with IBS who was not able to go to school for two years because of the extreme severity of her condition. Through the use of his gut-specific hypnotherapy protocol, which is used in his recorded program, she was able to return to school with no problems, and now as a young woman, has a successful job with all the demands that go with it, and is fine. She even has commented that she could never have done this job with IBS. This is just one example of how it has helped many people - it is NOT a cure, it does not work for every single person that tries it, as that is true for any treatment for any condition, however, for most people, it has proven to be very helpful.If you would like - you can call 877-898-2539 for more information. We speak with people all over the country who have IBS and are very encouraged by the feedback we receive.You can also find information here: http://www.ibscds.com and please do feel free to let me know if I can be of any assistance - we are always happy to help!All the best to you and your dear Sarah!


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

jomo569 said:


> Marilyn,Thank you so much for all your information regarding Mikes tapes. My sessions were w/the same therapist. He tried so many different things. We revisited the bad points in my life and even tried seeing if there was something in my childhood that caused this. One thing I know is that I never was relaxed enough. Do you know if falling asleep while listening to the tapes is still beneficial? Once in awhile I would catch myself drifting off. It was similar to when you are taking a nap and start to fall asleep and wake up kind of startled. I know I was doing this b/c he was watching my every move and also b/c I didn't think I was supposed to be falling asleep. I am wondering if by doing so that it could enter your subconscious a little better?????


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I am a bit confused here - I am assuming Sarah wants me to address the old question - Yes it is fine to drift off to sleep while listening to the tape (CD). It is better than fighting it - however you get relaxed is fine - the process still works. The protocol for hypnotherapy needs to be gut-specific or gut-directed in order to be beneficial for ISB remediation. The IBS Audio Program is gut-specific.


----------

